# 2022 Mid Atlantic / VA Fall Meet - 16th / 17th September



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

After the excellent NCSQ meet this past weekend, I had a couple people ask me about a fall meet, so here it is. September 16th - 17th at my place (PM for the address if needed), it's near Winchester VA. 

I'll be around Friday, primarily getting things ready for anyone that gets in town early, Saturday all day, then we can head somewhere for dinner, additionally, if anyone is around Sunday we can plan breakfast someplace as well. 

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Put me on the list....I missed the NC meet with my car being out of commission but I will definitely make this one. I'm only 2 hours out.
Toyota Avalon - MD should actually have a system installed by at least September.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Luckily this falls on a PSU away game weekend. Count me in!!!

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Freakquency - Toyota Avalon - MD
3) Todd - Chevy Malibu - PA


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Freakquency - Toyota Avalon - MD
3) Todd - Chevy Malibu - PA
4) Anu - Jeep Wrangler - DC


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Freakquency - Toyota Avalon - MD
3) Todd - Chevy Malibu - PA
4) Anu - Jeep Wrangler - DC 
5) Ryan - Camry - NY


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Been wanting to hear the legendary Truthunter's Camry....I hope we both can make it there.




Truthunter said:


> 1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
> 2) Freakquency - Toyota Avalon - MD
> 3) Todd - Chevy Malibu - PA
> 4) Anu - Jeep Wrangler - DC
> 5) Ryan - Camry - NY


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’m looking forward to this! 


1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Freakquency - Toyota Avalon - MD
3) Todd - Chevy Malibu - PA
4) Anu - Jeep Wrangler - DC 
5) Ryan - Camry - NY
6) Jason - Audi - NC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Woohoo, lucky #7

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Freakquency - Toyota Avalon - MD
3) Todd - Chevy Malibu - PA
4) Anu - Jeep Wrangler - DC
5) Ryan - Camry - NY
6) Jason - Audi - NC
7) Eric - Audi S5 - GA


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Truthunter said:


> 5) Ryan - Camry - NY


We'll have to get some catfish bites!!


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

naiku said:


> We'll have to get some catfish bites!!


Absolutely!... I'm way overdue! 😄


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Freakquency said:


> Been wanting to hear the legendary Truthunter's Camry....I hope we both can make it there.


Me too ... and hope the experience meets the expectations you have 😓


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Truthunter said:


> Absolutely!... I'm way overdue! 😄


I'll call ahead and tell them we'll need plenty 😂👍

Tried making my own once, while they were ok, they definitely lacked something.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

naiku said:


> I'll call ahead and tell them we'll need plenty
> 
> Tried making my own once, while they were ok, they definitely lacked something.


We’re they gluten free?  it is the extra gluten that makes them good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm a definitely maybe...if I'm not in Hampton Roads that weekend.

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Freakquency - Toyota Avalon - MD
3) Todd - Chevy Malibu - PA
4) Anu - Jeep Wrangler - DC
5) Ryan - Camry - NY
6) Jason - Audi - NC
7) Eric - Audi S5 - GA
8) Jeff - Audi A8 - MD


----------



## dmparker5725 (Feb 20, 2014)

Should be a go for me!

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Freakquency - Toyota Avalon - MD
3) Todd - Chevy Malibu - PA
4) Anu - Jeep Wrangler - DC
5) Ryan - Camry - NY
6) Jason - Audi - NC
7) Eric - Audi S5 - GA
8) Jeff - Audi A8 - MD
9) Damien - Audi A6 - VA


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Freakquency - Toyota Avalon - MD
3) Todd - Chevy Malibu - PA
4) Anu - Jeep Wrangler - DC
5) Ryan - Camry - NY
6) Jason - Audi - NC
7) Eric - Audi S5 - GA
8) Jeff - Audi A8 - MD
9) Damien - Audi A6 - VA
10) Logan - Toyota Tacoma - VA

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

man....quite a fleet of Audis showing up. I'll have to make sure my system is actually done for real for this meet.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Freakquency - Toyota Avalon - MD
3) Todd - Chevy Malibu - PA
4) Anu - Jeep Wrangler - DC
5) Ryan - Camry - NY
6) Jason - Audi - NC
7) Eric - Audi S5 - GA
8) Jeff - Audi A8 - MD
9) Damien - Audi A6 - VA
10) Logan - Toyota Tacoma - VA
11) Bo - Subaru BRZ - OH

With new Audison Thesis three ways installed.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Zippy said:


> With new Audison Thesis three ways installed.


Yeah that’s my plan as well… fingers crossed I can make it happen 🥸


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Freakquency - Toyota Avalon - MD
3) Todd - Chevy Malibu - PA
4) Anu - Jeep Wrangler - DC
5) Ryan - Camry - NY
6) Jason - Audi - NC
7) Eric - Audi S5 - GA
8) Jeff - Audi A8 - MD
9) Damien - Audi A6 - VA
10) Logan - Toyota Tacoma - VA
11) Bo - Subaru BRZ - OH
12) Brian _ Subaru Outback

Didn't I just see you guys? I had fun and learned a lot at NCSQ. Cool group of guys. Hopefully I can sneak away. I'll be going to Carlisle Car show in PA at the end of September. We'll see if I have too many commitments by then.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Stycker said:


> I'll be going to Carlisle Car show in PA at the end of September.


Which show are you going to? Is that the Fall at Carlisle event? I work about 15-20mins down the road from the fairgrounds. I’m debating on going to the Corvette show in August. It all depends on if I still feel like selling it at that point.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Yes its the fall event. Car show, auction and parts. I've gone the past couple years. Usually turns into a drink fest. Lots of smelly drunk guys in a motorhome. Mostly 60's and 70's muscle cars. That Corvette show would be a good one too. A Corvette has always been on my wish list.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Im penciling this in.
Dave- Audi A6 -Ottawa, ON


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Dang, if you make it down from Canada, I feel like I should have some kind of a prize for longest distance traveled to hand you!!

Hope you can make it.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

naiku said:


> Dang, if you make it down from Canada, I feel like I should have some kind of a prize for longest distance traveled to hand you!!
> 
> Hope you can make it.


A gas card perhaps?


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanx guys, just crossing into the US is a bonus. Paying over $10/gal for 94 octane. Its also the lesser of two evils. Va 11 hrs, Calgary 35 hours.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

We don't have Audiogal but we will have a couple Jason's that are in the know.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Stycker said:


> We don't have Audiogal but we will have a couple Jason's that are in the know.


Audiogal was considering the Spring meet we just had......but the expense of flying down, etc. was too much, and not having her vehicle would be a bit of a drag (and we would certainly have enjoyed having her company, but would have missed hearing her car). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Freakquency - Toyota Avalon - MD
3) Todd - Chevy Malibu - PA
4) Anu - Jeep Wrangler - DC
5) Ryan - Camry - NY
6) Jason - Audi - NC
7) Eric - Audi S5 - GA
8) Jeff - Audi A8 - MD
9) Damien - Audi A6 - VA
10) Logan - Toyota Tacoma - VA
11) Bo - Subaru BRZ - OH
12) Brian - Subaru Outback
13) Dave - Audi A6 - Ottawa, ON
14) Mark - Chevy Silverado - VA


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be there with the Audi A4 Avant. 

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Freakquency - Toyota Avalon - MD
3) Todd - Chevy Malibu - PA
4) Anu - Jeep Wrangler - DC
5) Ryan - Camry - NY
6) Jason - Audi - NC
7) Eric - Audi S5 - GA
8) Jeff - Audi A8 - MD
9) Damien - Audi A6 - VA
10) Logan - Toyota Tacoma - VA
11) Bo - Subaru BRZ - OH
12) Brian - Subaru Outback
13) Dave - Audi A6 - Ottawa, ON
14) Mark - Chevy Silverado - VA
15) Nick - Audi A4 Avant - NC


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Awesome news


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I plan on attending. Although, my vehicle, the components I am using, and my install are not high-end compared to most.

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Freakquency - Toyota Avalon - MD
3) Todd - Chevy Malibu - PA
4) Anu - Jeep Wrangler - DC
5) Ryan - Camry - NY
6) Jason - Audi - NC
7) Eric - Audi S5 - GA
8) Jeff - Audi A8 - MD
9) Damien - Audi A6 - VA
10) Logan - Toyota Tacoma - VA
11) Bo - Subaru BRZ - OH
12) Brian - Subaru Outback
13) Dave - Audi A6 - Ottawa, ON
14) Mark - Chevy Silverado - VA
15) Nick - Audi A4 Avant - NC 
16) Eric - Ford Focus - PA


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

edouble101 said:


> I plan on attending. Although, my vehicle, the components I am using, and my install are not high-end compared to most.


Nor mine. Don’t worry we’re not snobby and it’s always a good time.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Nor mine, its all relative. My wife thinks changing anything on a car is crazy. Fortunately she is totally oblivious to any changes I make.😁 But then again she listens to music from the speakers in her iphone. Needless to say she will not be joining me for the meet.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TheTodd said:


> Nor mine. Don’t worry we’re not snobby and it’s always a good time.


Exactly right, I've yet to come across anyone snobby towards anyone in this hobby, or look down on someone for the equipment they are running.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

I think the snobs just go to a shop and have them do everything and then brag about it. True diyers enjoy the process and what others have achieved.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

dkc7 said:


> Nor mine, its all relative. My wife thinks changing anything on a car is crazy. Fortunately she is totally oblivious to any changes I make.😁 But then again she listens to music from the speakers in her iphone. Needless to say she will not be joining me for the meet.


Sorry to read this. My wife can not possibly be more supportive of my hobbies!!! She will definitely be coming with me and she will be anxious to hear everyone's car just as much as I am.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

edouble101 said:


> Sorry to read this. My wife can not possibly be more supportive of my hobbies!!! She will definitely be coming with me and she will be anxious to hear everyone's car just as much as I am.
> Dont get me wrong, its not an issue at all. She is into gardening and I dont know one plant from another😉


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

edouble101 said:


> I plan on attending. Although, my vehicle, the components I am using, and my install are not high-end compared to most.
> 
> 1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
> 2) Freakquency - Toyota Avalon - MD
> ...


All I know is that if your name is Eric, you've got to be all right! 

And to second what @naiku said, not a snob among us!


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

His username also makes me think of Erick Sermon (if anyone else knows who I'm talking about)


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

Freakquency said:


> His username also makes me think of Erick Sermon (if anyone else knows who I'm talking about)


Haha same here; I know who you're talking bout


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Might have to listen to some of that later today.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

naiku said:


> Might have to listen to some of that later today.


I was playing one of his productions for Redman today "Funkorama" from '95


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

mumbles said:


> All I know is that if your name is Eric, you've got to be all right!
> 
> And to second what @naiku said, not a snob among us!


My name is Eric and edouble is my nickname from the 90’s. 



Freakquency said:


> His username also makes me think of Erick Sermon (if anyone else knows who I'm talking about)


If anyone grew up in the 90’s, they’ll know 😎


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

You guys gotsta Chill. This thread is Strictly Business.
Couldn’t help myself, sorry.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Lol


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

Here's a new era shout out to EPMD:


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

TheTodd said:


> Nor mine. Don’t worry we’re not snobby and it’s always a good time.


Well, I'm a little snobby, but thats only because I'm better than everyone else.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

edouble101 said:


> My name is Eric and edouble is my nickname from the 90’s.


Coincidentally, my name is also Eric and my nickname mumbles also comes from the 90’s 😎


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

mumbles said:


> mumbles also comes from the 90’s


????


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Theslaking said:


> ????
> 
> View attachment 338577


"bigboydidit, bigboydidit, bigboydidit"


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

count me in !!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Theslaking said:


> ????
> 
> View attachment 338577


Been asked about that before, but actually came about due to jaw surgery… you can guess the rest!


----------



## Dgan21 (Mar 25, 2021)

Freakquency said:


> His username also makes me think of Erick Sermon (if anyone else knows who I'm talking about)


The green eye bandit!! Lol


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

mumbles said:


> Been asked about that before, but actually came about due to jaw surgery… you can guess the rest!


I still can't wait to hear your car mumbles (BenevolentDictator from CAJ) I missed out on greensboro.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Freakquency said:


> I still can't wait to hear your car mumbles (BenevolentDictator from CAJ) I missed out on greensboro.


Yeah, I didn’t make it to Greensboro either 😗


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

mumbles said:


> Yeah, I didn’t make it to Greensboro either 😗


Well that worked out a bit then.....hopefully you can make it to this one. I have no excuse this time...it's under 2 hours away from me and I fixed everything on my car lol


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

not to hijack this thread but i figure I may be able to get an answer here quicker than starting a thread.....if I order an amp direct from Italy....do I have to be concerned about the differences in how they deal with power and whatnot in Europe vs. here? Has anyone ever bought an amp from europe and installed it here? (trying to buy a Mosconi Zero 3)


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Even European cars should be +12v so there should be no worries. Everything should work exactly the same.

Disclaimer: I’ve never purchased or installed European equipment so I _could_ be wrong but I’m 99.99% sure I’m right. 😎


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

TheTodd said:


> Even European cars should be +12v so there should be no worries. Everything should work exactly the same.
> 
> Disclaimer: I’ve never purchased or installed European equipment so I _could_ be wrong but I’m 99.99% sure I’m right. 😎


Thank you sir. (now to see if i can expedite this shipping a bit........)


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Freakquency said:


> Well that worked out a bit then.....hopefully you can make it to this one. I have no excuse this time...it's under 2 hours away from me and I fixed everything on my car lol


Good deal, and look forward to meeting you… again 😆


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TheTodd said:


> Even European cars should be +12v so there should be no worries. Everything should work exactly the same.


Yeah, no problem at all with buying an amp from Europe and using it here. Just have to be comfortable with shipping overseas.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

naiku said:


> Yeah, no problem at all with buying an amp from Europe and using it here. Just have to be comfortable with shipping overseas.


Ugh....yeah I'm learning. Hopefully it will all work out...will be coming from Italy.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Good luck, just make sure they insure it fully. While I've not had anything arrived damaged, I've had stuff just never show up.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Freakquency - Toyota Avalon - MD
3) Todd - Chevy Malibu - PA
4) Anu - Jeep Wrangler - DC
5) Ryan - Camry - NY
6) Jason - Audi - NC
7) Eric - Audi S5 - GA
8) Jeff - Audi A8 - MD
9) Damien - Audi A6 - VA
10) Logan - Toyota Tacoma - VA
11) Bo - Subaru BRZ - OH
12) Brian - Subaru Outback
13) Dave - Audi A6 - Ottawa, ON
14) Mark - Chevy Silverado - VA
15) Nick - Audi A4 Avant - NC
16) Eric - Ford Focus - PA
17) Mike - Subaru Forester -TN
I am definitely going to try and make this one. Hope to see you there!


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Freakquency - Toyota Avalon - MD
3) Todd - Chevy Malibu - PA
4) Anu - Jeep Wrangler - DC
5) Ryan - Camry - NY
6) Jason - Audi - NC
7) Eric - Audi S5 - GA
8) Jeff - Audi A8 - MD
9) Damien - Audi A6 - VA
10) Logan - Toyota Tacoma - VA
11) Bo - Subaru BRZ - OH
12) Brian - Subaru Outback
13) Dave - Audi A6 - Ottawa, ON
14) Mark - Chevy Silverado - VA
15) Nick - Audi A4 Avant - NC
16) Eric - Ford Focus - PA
17) Mike - Subaru Forester -TN 
18) Ian b- kia stinger -NH


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Looking forward to hearing everyone’s systems, but have to save time for @Electrodynamic and @chasingSQ for sure!


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

mumbles said:


> Looking forward to hearing everyone’s systems, but have to save time for @Electrodynamic and @chasingSQ for sure!


right on ! i cant wait to give some proper demos as well , i had some issues at the greensboro meet but its all sorted out now .


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

I’m kinda afraid to listen to other systems.😖


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

dkc7 said:


> I’m kinda afraid to listen to other systems.😖


No need, it's actually always really helpful listening to others systems. Not to mention just fun hearing how others have there system set up in terms of preferred curves.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Well I have no set up or curves just timing alignment 😁. So If someone wants to have a tuning demo I have the donor car.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm posting this here for visibility of the folks that typically attend our meets, but weren't able to make it this past weekend. 

A few of us had the opportunity to attend this year's Steel Valley Regional (SVR) competition this past weekend. I spent most of my time hanging with my good friend Anu, but I was able to see several other friends within this great community. I wore Anu out with comments about my 'aim' for this past weekend - compete in one event (EMMA) so I can get the car in the venue - which would allow me to spend time with friends I haven't seen in a long time. To a large part, that was accomplished - though I still got buggered up with the competition part......and I didn't get to spend even 5 minutes with several guys I wanted to. 

Anyway.....washing the car on Thursday.




















Jacob came over and helped me with the engine bay


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Friday night - listening to Anu's Jeep - that won first (in his class or overall - not sure) in EMMA, and 2nd in his class in MECA and top 5 in IASCA. 










Hot weekend.....when you find a cool floor......









Venue shots


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Car Shots: 

One of our South of the Border friends - LONG drive 










Parked in the venue










The Vanguard Automotive Group area. Nick's Volvo and Matt's Tesla were very good - I didn't here the S90, and stupidly, I didn't carve out time for Brian's Subi.





































Larry's BMW with his newest amps










Matt's Tesla










(yep....that is an OLED remote......)


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

naiku said:


> No need, it's actually always really helpful listening to others systems. Not to mention just fun hearing how others have there system set up in terms of preferred curves.


To expand on what @naiku said… I wouldn’t know a curve from a straight line, but I know what sounds good to me, and I wouldn’t have if I hadn’t listened to lots of demos. One thing I realized is that you need to bring music that you enjoy rather than listening to just what the person giving the demo offers. That way you get to understand how your musical preferences sound across different types of equipment.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

bertholomey said:


> Friday night - listening to Anu's Jeep - that won first (in his class or overall - not sure) in EMMA, and 2nd in his class in MECA and top 5 in IASCA.


Congrats to @Anu2g can’t wait to hear your setup!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Nick's S60



















Bill's extremely intriguing baffle project - I wish I had gotten better pictures - BlieSMa tweeters with a large round baffle, and then plexi extensions. Really neat project!










Purifi 6 1/2's in an IB config









Leonard's awesome new build.....again, I failed to get a demo of this fantastic car. 










Don't see many of these competing.....again, I didn't listen.....


















Leo's A6 - I was told this car was amazing, but again, I failed to listen to it.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Bill's amazing FJ - with new front stage! 



















Atta's Prius that everyone loved, but things kept tearing me away from the que - so I didn't get to hear it - maybe in September (hopeful). 











Butt hurts (that is for you Anu!) on that concrete......









Dinner at the Vault with Anu and Bill's fantastic family!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Some last venue pics







































I offered to carry a passenger back to NC. 










Safe and Sound!










And lastly, this pic sums up the weekend for me.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Appreciate the pics J! Dang, Bill’s pods are huge, it sounded great before, I can only imagine how it sounds now!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

mumbles said:


> Appreciate the pics J! Dang, Bill’s pods are huge, it sounded great before, I can only imagine how it sounds now!


The FJ was better than ever to me - absolutely wonderful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## audionow (Oct 29, 2021)

Thanks for the pics, Lot of nice installs.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Just an FYI for anyone that may want to make a mental note…

I’m officially buying a new car & picking it up next week. I’m selling the Malibu to a friend for his son and he’s agreed to let me keep it to make it to this meet. So this will be the last time to get a demo before I start all over again from scratch on my new car. If you want to hear it, this will be the last chance. 

I can’t wait to see everyone again… and not listen to as many cars as I want because I’m too busy socializing.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

TheTodd said:


> Just an FYI for anyone that may want to make a mental note…
> 
> I’m officially buying a new car & picking it up next week. I’m selling the Malibu to a friend for his son and he’s agreed to let me keep it to make it to this meet. So this will be the last time to get a demo before I start all over again from scratch on my new car. If you want to hear it, this will be the last chance.
> 
> I can’t wait to see everyone again… and not listen to as many cars as I want because I’m too busy socializing.


I’m already in line because I missed it at the last meet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Why dont you bring your new ride and we do a habitat for humanity build 😖😭😂🙏


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

dkc7 said:


> Why dont you bring your new ride and we do a habitat for humanity build 😖😭😂🙏


That would be great!!! There is actually a current plan for a buddy of mine to drive it down so I can get some design/install ideas from the collective. The only thing is, with the exception of the speakers, all the other gear will be swapped over to the new car.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Are there any world records for the fastest car audio install!!!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

dkc7 said:


> Why dont you bring your new ride and we do a habitat for humanity build 😖😭😂🙏


Now THAT’s funny!


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

So....i'm putting out an APB....my trunk build is done but it sounds like dog s#it. If anyone going to this meet is willing to sit with me and help dissect everything that may be wrong with it I would greatly appreciate it. If you drink, I'll buy you a taste of your favorite.

In all seriousness, I'd just like some help. I'm dying with how bad it sounds versus how nice it looks for a one day build with good intentions. With my equipment list, there is no reason why any of my components should not have this build sounding solid.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Hey man your behind me.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

dkc7 said:


> Hey man your behind me.


I'm a patient man.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Freakquency said:


> So....i'm putting out an APB....my trunk build is done but it sounds like dog s#it. If anyone going to this meet is willing to sit with me and help dissect everything that may be wrong with it I would greatly appreciate it. If you drink, I'll buy you a taste of your favorite.
> 
> In all seriousness, I'd just like some help. I'm dying with how bad it sounds versus how nice it looks for a one day build with good intentions. With my equipment list, there is no reason why any of my components should not have this build sounding solid.


Howdy... did you ever post a build log here? I had to head over to CAJ to refresh my memory  I'm willing to help for sure, PM me if you want so we don't glom up this thread.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Freakquency said:


> So....i'm putting out an APB....my trunk build is done but it sounds like dog s#it. If anyone going to this meet is willing to sit with me and help dissect everything that may be wrong with it I would greatly appreciate it. If you drink, I'll buy you a taste of your favorite.
> 
> In all seriousness, I'd just like some help. I'm dying with how bad it sounds versus how nice it looks for a one day build with good intentions. With my equipment list, there is no reason why any of my components should not have this build sounding solid.





dkc7 said:


> Hey man your behind me.


I may come. If so I'll bring tuning gear.

I put quick tunes on a couple of cars at the last meet. Wouldn't be a problem to do so again.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

JI808 said:


> I may come. If so I'll bring tuning gear.
> 
> I put quick tunes on a couple of cars at the last meet. Wouldn't be a problem to do so again.


I appreciate you.

I apologize for hijacking @naiku


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Freakquency said:


> I apologize for hijacking @naiku


No need to apologize, seems pretty relevant to the thread IMO. It makes sense to ask and discuss it here, especially as it can help make sure someone offering to help has the required software. 

Which might be useful, if someone is asking for help, post what DSP you are using (going on the assumption here that everyone is). I've used an Audison, JBL MS8, Helix and now a MiniDSP. Far from an expert with any of them, but might be able to help out a little.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

naiku said:


> No need to apologize, seems pretty relevant to the thread IMO. It makes sense to ask and discuss it here, especially as it can help make sure someone offering to help has the required software.
> 
> Which might be useful, if someone is asking for help, post what DSP you are using (going on the assumption here that everyone is). I've used an Audison, JBL MS8, Helix and now a MiniDSP. Far from an expert with any of them, but might be able to help out a little.


Good point....and thanks again. 
I'm currently rolling with a Helix DSP Pro. Feeding a 6 channel and a 2 channel....off of optical from an AmPro


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

dkc7 said:


> Well I have no set up or curves just timing alignment 😁. So If someone wants to have a tuning demo I have the donor car.


What processor?


----------



## Chriswilkin22 (8 mo ago)

I live close. I'm just too embarrassed of my build after seeing those pics!
😰😰😰


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Chriswilkin22 said:


> I live close. I'm just too embarrassed of my build after seeing those pics!
> 😰😰😰


You should come anyway. No reason to be embarrassed. Even if you don’t want to show/demo yours you can always listen to some amazing sounding cars and maybe make some new friends.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Chriswilkin22 said:


> I live close. I'm just too embarrassed of my build after seeing those pics!
> 😰😰😰


Bring it. I am embarrassed myself...especially because I put a tremendous amount of effort into planning this out in an intelligent way and even more effort was put into executing the plan. I still failed....so...here we are lol, I'll be front and center...especially because I have heard comp level systems before and it's like nothing I've experienced. Some of the guys I see on the guest list have builds that I'm dying to hear and I hope they can help me as well.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Chriswilkin22 said:


> I live close. I'm just too embarrassed of my build after seeing those pics!
> 😰😰😰


Where do you live? And don't worry about being embarrassed, no one who comes to these meets will be anything but helpful. I've had some fairly poor installs, messy wiring, no one looked at anything of mine and said anything negative at all.


----------



## Chriswilkin22 (8 mo ago)

naiku said:


> Where do you live? And don't worry about being embarrassed, no one who comes to these meets will be anything but helpful. I've had some fairly poor installs, messy wiring, no one looked at anything of mine and said anything negative at all.


I am in Woodbridge, Hour and halfish give or take 15 mins?


----------



## Chriswilkin22 (8 mo ago)

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Freakquency - Toyota Avalon - MD
3) Todd - Chevy Malibu - PA
4) Anu - Jeep Wrangler - DC
5) Ryan - Camry - NY
6) Jason - Audi - NC
7) Eric - Audi S5 - GA
8) Jeff - Audi A8 - MD
9) Damien - Audi A6 - VA
10) Logan - Toyota Tacoma - VA
11) Bo - Subaru BRZ - OH
12) Brian - Subaru Outback
13) Dave - Audi A6 - Ottawa, ON
14) Mark - Chevy Silverado - VA
15) Nick - Audi A4 Avant - NC
16) Eric - Ford Focus - PA
17) Mike - Subaru Forester -TN
18) Ian b- kia stinger -NH 
19) Chris- F150 - VA


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Looks like an easy drive where I'm coming from. I'm looking forward to it. under 2 hours.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I will echo what Ian said… haven’t met a single person at one of these that was not willing to help! Heck, I’ve been to several (8hr drive) in my wife’s car which has no system and still had a great time!


----------



## Chriswilkin22 (8 mo ago)

mumbles said:


> I will echo what Ian said… haven’t met a single person at one of these that was not willing to help! Heck, I’ve been to several (8hr drive) in my wife’s car which has no system and still had a great time!


Should help me make a decision on my next drivers as well.
But as hobby goes- you do one or two things-- two hours goes by. Chunk it out little by little. 

Unluckily for me-- I bought a Mosconi AS 100.2 for my second amp to drive my Doors. Then, had a DC Fault on my Audiocontrol 5 channel. Had to send it back, so everything is on pause until it returns.
Gave me more time to seal up the doors. so the mids hit a little harder. Still need to upgrade drivers though. The Hertz MP need to go!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Chriswilkin22 said:


> I am in Woodbridge, Hour and halfish give or take 15 mins?


Yep, hour and a half is about right. I think you are only about half hour or so from where @Anu2g is located. Seems there are a handful of us reasonably close by. Looking forward to meeting you in September.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Chriswilkin22 said:


> Should help me make a decision on my next drivers as well.


Exactly... and as I think I said earlier, bring a cd or usb stick with music you enjoy. It's one thing to listen to exotic speakers playing absolutely pristine music that you normally wouldn't listen to, but if you listen to your usuals on the same speakers, you may find you don't enjoy them as much. Point being, there are a huge number of speakers out there that don't cost an arm & a leg but still sound terrific... if you only listen to music while driving, you don't need to spend a jillion dollars because you'll never get 100% from them.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Just a heads up to anyone that wants to listen to their own music in my car, it only has USB. But for the record my playlist usually has a lot of well-known “popular” music from 70s to today so you’ll probably be familiar with most of it.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I play through an iPhone. I can download songs from apple music or stream from apple music. I also have a digital coaxial input that can hook up to a DAP. Send me a list of songs and I will make a playlist on my phone with your name on it.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

i'll have my USB but I imagine I will be in the minority for people wanting to hear what I play lol. I appreciate that everyone is offering a chance to hear what you like in their vehicles...that's going to be awesome.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

I’m looking forward to the meet. Only drawback is it means summer is over. I am planning to bring my notebook umik-1 REW and audison software. Just incase someone with ocd cant stand my sound and insists on fixing it😖


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I should be able to help out some with tuning as well, if anyone needs.


----------



## Chriswilkin22 (8 mo ago)

Freakquency said:


> i'll have my USB but I imagine I will be in the minority for people wanting to hear what I play lol. I appreciate that everyone is offering a chance to hear what you like in their vehicles...that's going to be awesome.


Track 1. Who let the dogs out?
Track 2. Who Let the Dog (Out)
Track 3. Who Let the Dogs Out (Dance Remix)
Track 4. Who Let the Dogs Out Ft. Sean Paul
Track 5. Who Let The Dogs Out (AOL Accoustic Sessions)

Last but certainly not least. 

Track 6. My Humps


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Chriswilkin22 said:


> Track 1. Who let the dogs out?
> Track 2. Who Let the Dog (Out)
> Track 3. Who Let the Dogs Out (Dance Remix)
> Track 4. Who Let the Dogs Out Ft. Sean Paul
> ...


Lol. Sadly, that would still be more popular than what I play.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Met up for a great lunch with @j4gates earlier today and the subject of food for this came up. 

I'm happy with whatever the majority decides, people can bring something if they want, I can throw something on the grill. Another option, I'd be happy to order catering from a BBQ place nearby (doesn't have to be BBQ, I can call saying and get options) and those who want to contribute to the cost can do so. 

Either way, we'd likely still need drinks, plates etc. So.... What is everyone ok with? 

Just over a month away now, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm good with either. I'm going to contribute some money either way. I'll pick up two twelve packs of coke zero cans to share.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

I can bring plates if that helps


----------



## Chriswilkin22 (8 mo ago)

Freakquency said:


> I can bring plates if that helps


Depending on how many people we are looking at I might make a **** ton of wings.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Chriswilkin22 said:


> Depending on how many people we are looking at I might make a **** ton of wings.


Mmmm, wings…


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

mumbles said:


> Mmmm, wings…


Haha, that was my exact thoughts as well. 

If I had more time, I'd probably try to get a brisket on the smoker, but going by how long the last one took, for it to be ready Saturday lunchtime, I'd have to start it at around 6pm on the Friday (which means worrying about a bear knocking the grill over all night long). 

Depending on what the ultimate decision is for food, maybe that is something I could do, either a packer brisket or pork BBQ, could toss a couple racks of ribs on at 6am to be done around noon. 

I'll wait for a few more replies and then try to make a decision by the middle/end of this month, then start a list of what we may need.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

I’m good with either as well but I haven't had southern bbq in ages. And havent had kentucky lake catfish in over 50 years. Im planning on bringing a selection of my local micro brewery selections as well.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

For brisket I will stay up all night and guard it. Never shot a bear, actually never shot anything.


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

dkc7 said:


> For brisket I will stay up all night and guard it. Never shot a bear, actually never shot anything.


I like this guy. Ian, looks like you got a Mountie to help guard lunch.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

OK, so a little over 3 weeks out, for food I am leaning towards getting something catered. I think it is the simplest option in terms of not having to have someone cook. t looks like there are about 20 people signed up to come, but I am sure there will be some who drop out at the last minute. Having said that, I will go ahead and get enough food ordered for 20 people. At a guess this will cost me somewhere in the region of $200 - $250 (possibly more with the cost of food these days), I don't expect for anyone to help chip in with the cost, but would appreciate it if people bear it in mind. 

What I think we will still need...
Drinks
Desserts (if anyone is worried about it).
Plates, cups, napkins 

I may have plates and plasticware, but need to double check on that. 

Looking forward to this, I'll post up some parking instruction likely in the week before hand, it'll basically be pretty simple... don't park on my neighbors lawn and don't block my wife in.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

naiku said:


> OK, so a little over 3 weeks out, for food I am leaning towards getting something catered. I think it is the simplest option in terms of not having to have someone cook. t looks like there are about 20 people signed up to come, but I am sure there will be some who drop out at the last minute. Having said that, I will go ahead and get enough food ordered for 20 people. At a guess this will cost me somewhere in the region of $200 - $250 (possibly more with the cost of food these days), I don't expect for anyone to help chip in with the cost, but would appreciate it if people bear it in mind.
> 
> What I think we will still need...
> Drinks
> ...


I'm still down to bring the plates. I'm usually an early arrival to most things so they will be on site well before they're needed.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll be donating for sure... will also pick up some soda the morning of.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I will donate as well.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I will donate and Vicki has agreed to making her world famous brownies - YUM! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Hotel booked, I will donate as well and plan to bring some sudz.


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

Will donate and bring some cups.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Unfortunately I will not be able to make this  I removed myself from the list.

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Freakquency - Toyota Avalon - MD
3) Todd - Chevy Malibu - PA
4) Anu - Jeep Wrangler - DC
5) Ryan - Camry - NY
6) Jason - Audi - NC
7) Eric - Audi S5 - GA
8) Jeff - Audi A8 - MD
9) Damien - Audi A6 - VA
10) Logan - Toyota Tacoma - VA
11) Bo - Subaru BRZ - OH
12) Brian - Subaru Outback
13) Dave - Audi A6 - Ottawa, ON
14) Mark - Chevy Silverado - VA
15) Nick - Audi A4 Avant - NC
16) Mike - Subaru Forester -TN
17) Ian b- kia stinger -NH
18) Chris- F150 - VA


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, hopefully next time!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

edouble101 said:


> Unfortunately I will not be able to make this  I removed myself from the list.
> 
> 1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
> 2) Freakquency - Toyota Avalon - MD
> ...


 Bummer, was looking forward to checking out your point source drivers!


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

I looked at the drive from here to there. 8 1/2 hours.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Isnt that why we put $$$ into our audio😁


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

dkc7 said:


> Isnt that why we put $$$ into our audio😁


Yes sir it is....I have long stated that I'll do a 10 hour drive as long as I have good music and a great system


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Freakquency said:


> Yes sir it is....I have long stated that I'll do a 10 hour drive as long as I have good music and a great system


Agreed but I will say after doing 6.5 or so hours from PA to NC & then back it definitely takes a toll on you.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Freakquency said:


> Yes sir it is....I have long stated that I'll do a 10 hour drive as long as I have good music and a great system


Cruise control helps.

I don't have cruise control.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Its a 9.5 hour drive for me. Ive got a room booked at the Ramada in Strasburg and... 
still working on my front stage build 
If things don't start going my way, I may wind up with my drivers double-sided taped to the dash!


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

I'm just glad you're heading up..i've been wanting to hear your build for a couple of years now. Even double sided probably won't sound horrible. Are you still running the w800s in your doors?


mumbles said:


> Its a 9.5 hour drive for me. Ive got a room booked at the Ramada in Strasburg and...
> still working on my front stage build
> If things don't start going my way, I may wind up with my drivers double-sided taped to the dash!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes sir! Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Gots_a_sol (Jun 26, 2010)

Never been to any kind of car audio meet, sounds fun. And close by. I'll see about getting that Friday off if help is needed.


1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Freakquency - Toyota Avalon - MD
3) Todd - Chevy Malibu - PA
4) Anu - Jeep Wrangler - DC
5) Ryan - Camry - NY
6) Jason - Audi - NC
7) Eric - Audi S5 - GA
8) Jeff - Audi A8 - MD
9) Damien - Audi A6 - VA
10) Logan - Toyota Tacoma - VA
11) Bo - Subaru BRZ - OH
12) Brian - Subaru Outback
13) Dave - Audi A6 - Ottawa, ON
14) Mark - Chevy Silverado - VA
15) Nick - Audi A4 Avant - NC
16) Mike - Subaru Forester -TN
17) Ian b- kia stinger -NH
18) Chris- F150 - VA
19) Joe - F150 - WV


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Gots_a_sol said:


> Never been to any kind of car audio meet, sounds fun. And close by. I'll see about getting that Friday off if help is needed.
> 
> 
> 1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
> ...


Always a good time!


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Sadly I'm not going to make this one.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Stycker said:


> Sadly I'm not going to make this one.


That does make me sad….maybe an mini-Eastern NC meet this winter - over near Kinston-way…….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

@naiku I seem to recall you were building a new shop… how did that turn out?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

It's getting there, unlikely to have doors or windows by the meet (garage door is scheduled to be built on Oct 19th)... but, I am hoping to at least have electricity hooked up. Biggest thing with that is getting the permit / inspection completed. I'm working on lights, outlets and such this weekend.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

That's looking pretty solid so far.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Thanks, it's a little bit of a mess in there at the moment due to moving stuff from the garage on the house down there as well as the ongoing construction. But, it's been nice having room to work on things!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Freakquency said:


> That's looking pretty solid so far.


Agreed, looks really nice! Looking forward to checking out your work in Sept... wait, its already Sept... yikes!


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

Got my room booked! See everyone in a few weeks!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

OK, so a little over a week out. Some info that might be helpful... 

I've got the day off work Friday, will likely spend the day getting the car clean and trying to organize various things. If anyone wants to head up, feel free. 

Saturday, I'll likely be up early so as long as you don't show up at the crack of dawn, I'll likely be awake and outside already. I just noticed that the restaurant we have typically gone to for dinner is permanently closed, I'll try to research some other options between now and next week. Might be tricky finding somewhere that can handle a large group though, which was the one nice thing about where we usually went to. 

Food, drinks etc. as mentioned earlier, I (well, my wife) will pick up BBQ from a place nearby, I know others are planning to bring drinks and such. 

Parking - As you pull into the driveway, I only have about 6' of property to the left of the driveway as you go past the curve. So, basically, don't park on the left. Feel free to park on the grass to the right, the new garage is sort of over the back, it's fairly steep, but feel free to park out the front of there, or on the grass there. If you need power, you will likely want to park closer to the house (no power yet in garage). 

Please try not to block my wife in (Cadillac wagon), I will move her car out and likely park it at the top on the left side. 

I have a dog, a German Shepherd, she might look big and scary, she might bark at you, but she is friendly.

Cell phone signal here is poor, you might get no signal at all. I'll likely set up a guest wifi for the day.

Anyone has any issues, feel free to text or call me. If you call and I don't answer, shoot me a text.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Getting excited my friend - thank you so much for hosting! I’ve got a lousy tune on the car, so anyone who wants to waste a few minutes in a nice car with weird music and a bad tune - look for the gray Audi S4 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Feeling a little nostalgic......decided to go into the archive to post a few pics from a few of the meets - starting in 2016.......


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

A couple of 'players'......well, not of football......or soccer......just buds......










Man....if we could just get Claydo to make it!










An FJ on a Hill......









A rare Babs spotting......


















Boom! Epicenter!!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

And a cold one.....only the Audi vehicles made it in this weather......



















But this is the normal


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Agreed about the pics and Claydo! Need to hear some fireworks at 120db… talk about snapping your head off!


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Oooofff.....those GTIs in that FJ, man o man. Can't imagine how good that sounded. I still want a pair of those 15s.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

bertholomey, I'll park next to you and people can listen to a bad tune and no tune. Looking forward as well, never been to one of these.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

dkc7 said:


> bertholomey, I'll park next to you and people can listen to a bad tune and no tune. Looking forward as well, never been to one of these.


That sounds like a great plan! You will really enjoy this - a super group of guys - very helpful with suggestions and tuning. 

Make sure you bring music you like on some type of medium - CD, thumb drive, phone……much better when I can give a demo to someone if they are listening to their music - that way they ‘run’ the demo - they can list to the 1st 5 seconds of each track or listen to the entire 1st 5 tracks on their meet disc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

dkc7 said:


> bertholomey, I'll park next to you and people can listen to a bad tune and no tune. Looking forward as well, never been to one of these.


You are going to enjoy the gtg… as @bertholomey says, great bunch of folks! I’m impressed you are coming from CAN, what kind of drive is that? Look forward to meeting you!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

@bertholomey anyone not on the list coming? Like Steve W or John K… always enjoy their systems!


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Its 9-10 hr drive same as some others. Ive done ottawa to orlando and coco beach and VB several times with the family. 1st time with the tunes cranked.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

mumbles said:


> @bertholomey anyone not on the list coming? Like Steve W or John K… always enjoy their systems!


I talked to Bill and Greggers about it at SVR, but I don’t think they will be able to make it. I’m not sure about Steve - work and family has kept him mostly close to home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I’ve been toiling over my playlist of demo tracks over the last couple weeks, adding, deleting, more adding, more deleting. I finally just gave up trying and I’m gonna roll with it. Can’t wait!


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

I'm almost not even sure what to bring as a part of my playlist. I'd like to be true to what I listen to but I'm not sure the people allowing for demos would be down for it.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Freakquency said:


> I'd like to be true to what I listen to but I'm not sure the people allowing for demos would be down for it.


While I have no idea what you listen to, I would be willing to bet there are zero people coming who would not be OK with you using music you listen to for a demo. 

In the past when I have played something that I think might offend someone (I listen to old school rap / hip hop) I will usually just ask them if it is OK. So far, I have not had a single person complain (to my face) about it. Most guys will happily let you sit in the car alone for a demo as well, so they don't really even need to hear your music. 

Either way, essentially, don't worry about it. Bring music you like, demo that and have fun.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

^ What he said. I’m more than happy leaving anyone alone in my car so feel free to bring whatever music you like (FYI I only have USB so a thumb drive is probably best). Even though I feel super awkward, I usually sit in just in case there are questions and for any constructive (or not so constructive) criticism.
Also… my music taste is also very broad. Rap/hip hop, metal, easy listening, pop, country, jazz, reggae… you name it. Pretty much anything except bluegrass (unless it’s Alison Krauss). So bring it, I’ll jam it.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Good to hear. Looking forward to being introduced to some new stuff


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

dkc7 said:


> Its 9-10 hr drive same as some others. Ive done ottawa to orlando and coco beach and VB several times with the family. 1st time with the tunes cranked.


Dang… anyplace to Orlando is a haul, but from Ottawa?


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Freakquency said:


> I'm almost not even sure what to bring as a part of my playlist. I'd like to be true to what I listen to but I'm not sure the people allowing for demos would be down for it.


Heck, I listen to Led Zeppelin.., nobody wants to hear THAT crap! 🤓


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

You'd be surprised. I enjoy classic rock. Especially the Vietnam era music.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

That was 20 years ago when the kids were little. flying with car seats and strollers and cribs just doesnt do it. Thank god for honda odyssey’s with dvd and headphones. 
Ive got everything from mozart to metallica in my phone


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Freakquency said:


> You'd be surprised. I enjoy classic rock. Especially the Vietnam era music.


Sorry, that was my attempt at humor…


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

mumbles said:


> Sorry, that was my attempt at humor…


Nah that's on me, I didn't catch it lol. I think we'll be just fine.


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

No country in my car...no one should be listening to that.  

I think we need an award for best 5 song demo playlist. I can donate a prize from my "I got in trouble for buying this" stash. I'm always looking for some new music for my long weekend drives.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

j4gates said:


> I think we need an award for best 5 song demo playlist. I can donate a prize from my "I got in trouble for buying this" stash. I'm always looking for some new music for my long weekend drives.


That's a neat idea, I'd guess the fairest way to determine a winner would be to write their name on a piece of paper or something, at the end, whomever has the most votes wins.

Also, I'm laughing at the "I got in trouble for buying this"


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

5 song playlist? Sheesh… I think my demo track folder is like 30-40 tracks. I can’t narrow THAT down & you want me to pick FIVE? I’ll see what I can do but I promise _nothing_.


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

TheTodd said:


> 5 song playlist? Sheesh… I think my demo track folder is like 30-40 tracks. I can’t narrow THAT down & you want me to pick FIVE? I’ll see what I can do but I promise _nothing_.


C'mon! Just pick your VERY best 5 songs that can beat anyone else's best 5. No pressure.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

J4gates
I like your stash comment. Our worse nightmare is while we are in Va. our wives sell are stash for what we told them we paid for it.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

dkc7 said:


> J4gates
> I like your stash comment. Our worse nightmare is while we are in Va. our wives sell are stash for what we told them we paid for it.


^^^ Now THATS funny 😆


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey guys, just an FYI, I'll be bringing some TM65 mkIV's and M3 Carbon's to the meet for a cash price of $250/pr for theTM65 mkIV's and $150/pr for the M3 Carbon's for those who want to snag them. We're sold out of tweeters at the moment until the next production run is finished in a few months.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

That's awesome


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Electrodynamic said:


> Hey guys, just an FYI, I'll be bringing some TM65 mkIV's and M3 Carbon's to the meet for a cash price of $250/pr for theTM65 mkIV's and $150/pr for the M3 Carbon's for those who want to snag them. We're sold out of tweeters at the moment until the next production run is finished in a few months.


Dang Nick, those are great prices! Hope you have recovered from the accident and look forward to seeing you!


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

Electrodynamic said:


> Hey guys, just an FYI, I'll be bringing some TM65 mkIV's and M3 Carbon's to the meet for a cash price of $250/pr for theTM65 mkIV's and $150/pr for the M3 Carbon's for those who want to snag them. We're sold out of tweeters at the moment until the next production run is finished in a few months.


If anyone wants a demo I'm running the M3's in dash pods my Tacoma. Very happy with them, just picked up the TM65's and tweeters, but won't have them installed in time for the GTG. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

So I have a bunch of parts to throw back together and would really like to finish wrapping my pillars, but, that ship has sailed… so, here is what I’ll be showing up with 
Pillars


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

I am also running the m3s but my tune is ****. Don't let that color your opinion lol


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’ve got 5 tracks picked out for ya’ll 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

I'm still choosing


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

bertholomey said:


> I’ve got 5 tracks picked out for ya’ll
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You mean 50?


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Anu2g said:


> You mean 50?


That would be me with 50...


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Freakquency - Toyota Avalon - MD
3) Todd - Chevy Malibu - PA
4) Anu - Jeep Wrangler - DC
5) Ryan - Camry - NY
6) Jason - Audi - NC
7) Eric - Audi S5 - GA
8) Jeff - Audi A8 - MD
9) Damien - Audi A6 - VA
10) Logan - Toyota Tacoma - VA
11) Bo - Subaru BRZ - OH
12) Brian - Subaru Outback
13) Dave - Audi A6 - Ottawa, ON
14) Mark - Chevy Silverado - VA
15) Nick - Audi A4 Avant - NC
16) Mike - Subaru Forester -TN
17) Ian b- kia stinger -NH
18) Chris- F150 - VA
19) Joe - F150 - WV
20) Jason - xB - GA

I’m going to apologize to everyone in advance for the way my turd sounds. Bring earplugs if you want a demo. Noise-canceling headphones, perhaps. 😂 

I’ll be bringing tuning gear as well.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Literally JUST got done picking my 5. I also have another folder with about 30-40.

Can’t wait to hear the turd!


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

First track for the turd?






I've got my five picked.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I’ve got 5 tracks picked out for ya’ll
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Already changed one…..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

mumbles said:


> So I have a bunch of parts to throw back together and would really like to finish wrapping my pillars, but, that ship has sailed… so, here is what I’ll be showing up with
> Pillars


Pillars look stout. Those should look great when fully finished. I actually love seeing/hearing cars in progress. Maybe I'm twisted. Just something about being part of the journey.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

j4gates said:


> Pillars look stout. Those should look great when fully finished. I actually love seeing/hearing cars in progress. Maybe I'm twisted. Just something about being part of the journey.


Well then you’ll love mine because it’s definitely “in progress” 😂


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

mumbles said:


> Dang Nick, those are great prices! Hope you have recovered from the accident and look forward to seeing you!


Yep. Fully recovered (kind of). At least enough for normal daily use. A fractured sternum is no joke. But I'll be up there next weekend with a bunch of SI goodies and of course the Audi for demos.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Electrodynamic said:


> Yep. Fully recovered (kind of). At least enough for normal daily use. A fractured sternum is no joke. But I'll be up there next weekend with a bunch of SI goodies and of course the Audi for demos.


I got dibs on first demo! 😎


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

JI808 said:


> First track for the turd?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How in the world did you find that one 😜


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Welp. I have 10 tracks prepped and ready. I won't win j4gates' competition idea but I think I have some stuff that the vast majority of you haven't even thought to listen to and some stuff to test your low end in a surprising way. 

I tried to stay true to myself but also find things that I wanted to hear in people's setups with great midbass and I definitely want to test that 24 in Nick's Audi and those 15s in mumbles' Audi as well.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Freakquency said:


> Welp. I have 10 tracks prepped and ready. I won't win j4gates' competition idea but I think I have some stuff that the vast majority of you haven't even thought to listen to and some stuff to test your low end in a surprising way.
> 
> I tried to stay true to myself but also find things that I wanted to hear in people's setups with great midbass and I definitely want to test that 24 in Nick's Audi and those 15s in mumbles' Audi as well.


Geez, no pressure there!


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

mumbles said:


> Geez, no pressure there!


All of the pressure. I've been a fan of your build since i saw it 2 years ago. I doubt it will let me down, it's just so damn clean looking. I'm just hoping you don't mind the music lol. That's true pressure. I kept the extremely profane stuff out of it (save for one song but i need to hear the drums in it in some really good builds) so we should be about PG-13 with the music selection


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I have gotten a grand sum of 0 tracks picked out for a demo, I would like to try and pick 5 as I think it will be fun to do regardless of a prize or not, just not sure I have time to do so. Got a ton of stuff to get done between now and Friday afternoon.

I might just toss a random file generator together and take the 5 songs it spits out. In fact, I think I have something like that already somewhere.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Freakquency said:


> All of the pressure. I've been a fan of your build since i saw it 2 years ago. I doubt it will let me down, it's just so damn clean looking. I'm just hoping you don't mind the music lol. That's true pressure. I kept the extremely profane stuff out of it (save for one song but i need to hear the drums in it in some really good builds) so we should be about PG-13 with the music selection


I admit to being intrigued by your musical selection. Just don’t expect much from my install, it’s in sad shape at the moment and in need of a new tune.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

mumbles said:


> I admit to being intrigued by your musical selection. Just don’t expect much from my install, it’s in sad shape at the moment and in need of a new tune.


Trust me, if I even allow anyone to hear mine beyond (hopefully) listening to ascertain what my various issues are, it has to sound infinitely better than mine.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

naiku said:


> I have gotten a grand sum of 0 tracks picked out for a demo, I would like to try and pick 5 as I think it will be fun to do regardless of a prize or not, just not sure I have time to do so. Got a ton of stuff to get done between now and Friday afternoon.
> 
> I might just toss a random file generator together and take the 5 songs it spits out. In fact, I think I have something like that already somewhere.


I’m with you on the lack of time… I could use another month! Just glad you are hosting this, that is true pressure!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Freakquency said:


> Trust me, if I even allow anyone to hear mine beyond (hopefully) listening to ascertain what my various issues are, it has to sound infinitely better than mine.


We’ll see about that… LOL. Regardless, you’ll get lots of useful feedback plus these are always a good time!


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Nick, I sent an email to your site. Its about a 12” combo. Your post about 6.5s and carbo mid came a day later so I dont know if you read it


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

mumbles said:


> How in the world did you find that one 😜


Pure luck, I guess. 

First heard that dude in the mid 90s. That track has always hung around. The kids and I joke that it's the only one my wife can sing in key.

More info on Wesley: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wesley_Willis

I really need to get some sound treatment done to the xB between now and Friday if I'm going to make this drive. Road noise is horrendous with interior panels removed.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

JI808 said:


> Pure luck, I guess.
> 
> First heard that dude in the mid 90s. That track has always hung around. The kids and I joke that it's the only one my wife can sing in key.


Then that makes your wife, my wife & me! 😂


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

dkc7 said:


> Nick, I sent an email to your site. Its about a 12” combo. Your post about 6.5s and carbo mid came a day later so I dont know if you read it


Dave, Josh is on top of your request for the HT-18's up to Canada. Unless it's a different Dave to Canada. I don't see anything about a 12" combo. Send us a text on the company line, 731-439-9629 and I'll give you a call.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

The garage has power!! Doubtful it will be inspected before the weekend, so outlet covers will NOT be on. I don't think I need to tell anyone here, but if you use plan to use any, please be careful.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

naiku said:


> The garage has power!! Doubtful it will be inspected before the weekend, so outlet covers will NOT be on. I don't think I need to tell anyone here, but if you use plan to use any, please be careful.


Excellent, hopefully I get there early enough for my extension cord to reach... I'll pay the resulting power usage of course


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

What's the concept of the "top 5" demo tracks... are we talking most musical, most bass-heavy or tracks that generate a mosh pit in the car?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

mumbles said:


> Excellent, hopefully I get there early enough for my extension cord to reach..


I have probably 200' or so of outdoor extension cords, so you should be good. I am thinking of having people who need power park up at the top of the driveway outside the house. To sort of keep it managed nicely in terms of cords and such.



So... trying to think up somewhere for dinner. Knowing that there are 20 people saying they will come, but as anyone who has hosted a meet knows, that number typically drops closer to the day, I am trying to figure out where to make a reservation. I am thinking that we will head to dinner around 6:30 - 7pm, those of you who will be staying for dinner can you let me know (even if you are not 100% certain) so I can start getting an idea of numbers and calling places to see if they can take a large group. Thanks.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

dkc7 said:


> Nick, I sent an email to your site. Its about a 12” combo. Your post about 6.5s and carbo mid came a day later so I dont know if you read it


Found your email and replied to it. 

FWIW, I will also be bringing a few SQL subwoofers and some SIQ amps up to the meet in addition to the component speakers. The A4 Avant is going to get a workout with its hatch full on the way up there!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

naiku said:


> I have probably 200' or so of outdoor extension cords, so you should be good. I am thinking of having people who need power park up at the top of the driveway outside the house. To sort of keep it managed nicely in terms of cords and such.
> 
> 
> 
> So... trying to think up somewhere for dinner. Knowing that there are 20 people saying they will come, but as anyone who has hosted a meet knows, that number typically drops closer to the day, I am trying to figure out where to make a reservation. I am thinking that we will head to dinner around 6:30 - 7pm, those of you who will be staying for dinner can you let me know (even if you are not 100% certain) so I can start getting an idea of numbers and calling places to see if they can take a large group. Thanks.




I am a likely for dinner Ian if we leave around 6:30 to eat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

In for dinner as well if we don’t make it too late.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

naiku said:


> The garage has power!! Doubtful it will be inspected before the weekend, so outlet covers will NOT be on. I don't think I need to tell anyone here, but if you use plan to use any, please be careful.


That's awesome.

I didn't know if it had power or not, but I was thinking if it did have power we could set up a table in there and get those that need/want tuning to come Friday afternoon/evening and get some tunes knocked out so they can get feedback Saturday.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

JI808 said:


> I didn't know if it had power or not, but I was thinking if it did have power we could set up a table in there and get those that need/want tuning to come Friday afternoon/evening and get some tunes knocked out so they can get feedback Saturday.


Might not even need a table, I have a huge workbench sitting in there that is (at least currently) mostly clear. I can clear the rest of it off for room for a laptop or so if needed.


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

bertholomey said:


> I am a likely for dinner Ian if we leave around 6:30 to eat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Same


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Jl808, magic marker me in for a tune. Audison apf8.9. I will bring my notebook with audison software. Should i bring my umik-1 and rew. I have no idea how to use either.
Im in for dinner if I have any dough left after visiting the SI avant.
hoping to be in town around 6pm friday. 
Ian, im glad you got your power in. My inlaws live in Mexico. You should see how they wire building down there. Outlet covers are a luxury, I saw a stick welder connected to an extension cord twisted to bare wire laying on a wet concrete floor. I think a wire coat hanger was part of that too.
funny how we all signed on months ago and now we are out of time to prepare.
working on my 5 tracks.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

dkc7 said:


> You should see how they wire building down there. Outlet covers are a luxury, I saw a stick welder connected to an extension cord twisted to bare wire laying on a wet concrete floor. I think a wire coat hanger was part of that too.


Dang, yeah, even in the US, I have seen things where I look at it and think "nope" so in general, everything should be good. My wife's uncle is a home inspector / former electrician, so I had been sending him pics as I worked and had him come and take a look at everything. He's going to check over it one more time for me before I put all the covers on. 


Also, just to be clear... talking about dinner on Saturday. For those in town Friday, I figure we will either get pizza at the house or just figure something out depending on how tired people are who have made the journey.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

JI808 said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> I didn't know if it had power or not, but I was thinking if it did have power we could set up a table in there and get those that need/want tuning to come Friday afternoon/evening and get some tunes knocked out so they can get feedback Saturday.


Thats a really great idea. I hope to be in town by 4-ish, so an evening tune would be awesome...


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Great, I’ll leave a bit earlier. And Im good for anything friday night. After 10 hours driving I’ll man the bbq if we just want to hang. Cant bring meat across the boarder though. 
I’m all packed


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

dkc7 said:


> Jl808, magic marker me in for a tune. Audison apf8.9. I will bring my notebook with audison software. Should i bring my umik-1 and rew. I have no idea how to use either.
> Im in for dinner if I have any dough left after visiting the SI avant.
> hoping to be in town around 6pm friday.
> Ian, im glad you got your power in. My inlaws live in Mexico. You should see how they wire building down there. Outlet covers are a luxury, I saw a stick welder connected to an extension cord twisted to bare wire laying on a wet concrete floor. I think a wire coat hanger was part of that too.
> ...


I just installed the APF software on my laptop. Be sure to bring yours as well. We had an issue with Damien's car where my laptop didn't want to connect to his processor so we used his laptop for tuning and mine for measurements.

So...measurements. I have a six mic array that I use along with SysTune. No need for REW/UMIK-1.

And...since you're running Audison gear, I just called and spoke to an Elettromedia rep that lives in the D.C. area to see if he's available Friday and Saturday. He said he's not sure about Friday's schedule, but he said if he can't do Friday he'd probably be there Saturday.




naiku said:


> Might not even need a table, I have a huge workbench sitting in there that is (at least currently) mostly clear. I can clear the rest of it off for room for a laptop or so if needed.


Nice. I have a feeling that your pizza idea may be the way it goes if tuning happens Friday afternoon/evening/night.




mumbles said:


> Thats a really great idea. I hope to be in town by 4-ish, so an evening tune would be awesome...


If I leave here at 6am I should be there around the same time once stops are factored in. Should work out well.

What processor are you using? If you're still using the 8x12DL what's it need?


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

dkc7 said:


> Great, I’ll leave a bit earlier. And Im good for anything friday night. After 10 hours driving I’ll man the bbq if we just want to hang. Cant bring meat across the boarder though.
> I’m all packed
> 
> View attachment 347194


I've always wanted this. Purely because of Letterkenny. "Get that guy a f'n Puppers"


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

After talking to Dave, I'm going to be bringing an SQL/amp combo for him to the meet. I can bring a few more if people are interested. I'll be bringing an SQL-12 and a SIQ-1500.1 for him for $600 cash at the meet. If anyone is curious about a combo set at a heavily discounted amount send me a text on the company line (731.439.9629) so I can see how many SQL's and amps to load in the Avant. Again, cash only to make things easier for everyone. If anyone pays with a card it will be the normal pricing on the web page.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

JI808 said:


> I just installed the APF software on my laptop. Be sure to bring yours as well. We had an issue with Damien's car where my laptop didn't want to connect to his processor so we used his laptop for tuning and mine for measurements.
> 
> So...measurements. I have a six mic array that I use along with SysTune. No need for REW/UMIK-1.
> 
> ...


Yes sir, still running the 8x12DL… I have a umik1 that I use, but I’m wondering about your array.


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

mumbles said:


> Yes sir, still running the 8x12DL… I have a umik1 that I use, but I’m wondering about your array.


Since you're running the 8x12DL, you only need a umik-1. There will be at least 5 of us there that also use Dirac and we'd be more than willing to help you out. Heck, the guy who wrote the tuning guide will be there... @Anu2g 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks like a great gathering of people this weekend. Sad I'll miss Friday evening to watch and gain some insight - I admittedly want to punch my laptop at times - but will be good to hear fresh tunes on Saturday.

Ian, would love to extend the day, but I'll probably be heading home by the time you all grab dinner, so don't worry about holding me a chair. 

I really need to pick some songs...


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

I'm playing it by ear Ian....I'll likely head home before dinner though


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

j4gates said:


> I really need to pick some songs...


You can do eeet! 😝


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Freakquency said:


> I'm playing it by ear Ian....I'll likely head home before dinner though


Fortunately, I booked a room for Saturday night and I’ll be heading back Sunday… that means I can stay for dessert 😁


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I’ll be out before dinner as well.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Catering ordered, hoping I ordered just enough rather than too much or too little! Also cleared an area I think we can utilize for those needing tuning help.

I have also picked out 3 songs, ok, so I need 2 more, and picking them mentally does not help much with a demo, but hey, it's progress!


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

naiku said:


> Catering ordered, hoping I ordered just enough rather than too much or too little! Also cleared an area I think we can utilize for those needing tuning help.
> 
> I have also picked out 3 songs, ok, so I need 2 more, and picking them mentally does not help much with a demo, but hey, it's progress!


Forgive me Ian, It doesn't make sense for me to make 2 trips out there (i'm fairly close but not that close - 2 hours or less depending on time of day) so I won't be able to come for pre tune Friday but I'd really appreciate if I can get some help on Saturday. I'll be there early but not too early with plates in hand and a donation for catering.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

No forgiveness needed! I am sure there will be plenty who can help you out Saturday with tuning . Looking forward to meeting you, as well as anyone else heading out for the first time.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Freakquency said:


> Forgive me Ian, It doesn't make sense for me to make 2 trips out there (i'm fairly close but not that close - 2 hours or less depending on time of day) so I won't be able to come for pre tune Friday but I'd really appreciate if I can get some help on Saturday. I'll be there early but not too early with plates in hand and a donation for catering.


Gotta admit, for a moment I thought you were backing out 🙄


----------



## Myface (May 21, 2021)

naiku said:


> No forgiveness needed! I am sure there will be plenty who can help you out Saturday with tuning . Looking forward to meeting you, as well as anyone else heading out for the first time.


Is it to late to come? I didn't think my wife would be interested, but she is. I'll contribute to the catering. 
Tom from P.A


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Everyone is welcome… Sorry Ian, don’t mean to speak for you.


----------



## Myface (May 21, 2021)

mumbles said:


> Everyone is welcome… Sorry Ian, don’t mean to speak for you.


Cool,I in anything I could bring let me know!
Tom


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Myface said:


> Tom from P.A


Where in PA are you? Just curious as I’m near Hershey.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Freakquency said:


> Forgive me Ian, It doesn't make sense for me to make 2 trips out there (i'm fairly close but not that close - 2 hours or less depending on time of day) so I won't be able to come for pre tune Friday but I'd really appreciate if I can get some help on Saturday. I'll be there early but not too early with plates in hand and a donation for catering.


What's the spec list on this car?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Myface said:


> Is it to late to come? I didn't think my wife would be interested, but she is. I'll contribute to the catering.
> Tom from P.A


Hey, absolutely welcome. More the merrier! Shoot me a PM and I'll send you my address. 



mumbles said:


> Everyone is welcome… Sorry Ian, don’t mean to speak for you.


No need to apologize, I'd have said exactly the same 😎

Weekend shaping up nicely, weather's looking ideal.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got a first listen to the new speakers… me likey!


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

mumbles said:


> Just got a first listen to the new speakers… me likey!


I got the AccuAir Height+ sensors installed on the xB tonight. No more worrying about ride height. Wanted to get them on before this trip. Set it and forget it.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

JI808 said:


> What's the spec list on this car?


Hey, thanks for asking....

Here goes:

*Factory JBL headunit* (molded into the car, can't remove it)
Optical out to a* Helix DSP Pro* which feeds
*Ground Zero Uranium 200.6 & Mosconi Zero 3
Custom RCAs* from @RaceShowDrive
*10 gauge Knuconceptz *wire throughout the vehicle feeding
*Scanspeak Ring Radiator tweeters 
Stereo Integrity M3 Carbons 
Audio Development w800 neos *
and currently *(2) TC Sounds T1000 15s* in a very shoddy IB setup (I'll explain it at the meet)

Big 3 under the hood with a *Singer 270 *and an *Interstate AGM
2 runs of 1/0 welding cable* feeding into an SMD Distro block fused next to the battery and at the block,120 amp and 100 amp
*Sound deadened with Resonix CLD throughout*


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Freakquency said:


> Hey, thanks for asking....
> 
> Here goes:
> 
> ...


I guess I haven’t been keeping up, but, you’ve gone all in on the Avalon!


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

mumbles said:


> I guess I haven’t been keeping up, but, you’ve gone all in on the Avalon!


What makes it worse is that this is version 2....version 3 will be next year smh.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Attention Bourbon Fans
one of my goals this weekend is to pick up some Blantons single barrel. It has been unavailable in Ontario for the last 3 years. Looks like the Virginia ABC is just as inefficient as our LCBO. The site can not show me which stores have stock. Im driving down 81 and staying in Strasburg. If anyone knows if some inventory let me know so I dont have to stop at every liquor store I see.
see some of you tomorrow!!!


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

dkc7 said:


> Attention Bourbon Fans
> one of my goals this weekend is to pick up some Blantons single barrel. It has been unavailable in Ontario for the last 3 years. Looks like the Virginia ABC is just as inefficient as our LCBO. The site can not show me which stores have stock. Im driving down 81 and staying in Strasburg. If anyone knows if some inventory let me know so I dont have to stop at every liquor store I see.
> see some of you tomorrow!!!


While you're at it, check out John Bowman, which is a great bourbon made in Virginia


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

dkc7 said:


> Attention Bourbon Fans
> one of my goals this weekend is to pick up some Blantons single barrel. It has been unavailable in Ontario for the last 3 years. Looks like the Virginia ABC is just as inefficient as our LCBO. The site can not show me which stores have stock. Im driving down 81 and staying in Strasburg. If anyone knows if some inventory let me know so I dont have to stop at every liquor store I see.


I checked online for stock at the store closest to me and it says they have none in either size, also checked inventory at 3 other stores and they all show zero. If I am in town near to one in the next day or so, I will run in and take a look, since I know online inventory can be inaccurate at best!



dkc7 said:


> see some of you tomorrow!!!


Dang, yeah tomorrow is Friday! Safe travels everyone.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanx everyone. Unfortunately I can only bring in one bottle of booze then 100% duty. I would love to stock up on stuff not available in ontario.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

dkc7 said:


> Attention Bourbon Fans
> one of my goals this weekend is to pick up some Blantons single barrel. It has been unavailable in Ontario for the last 3 years. Looks like the Virginia ABC is just as inefficient as our LCBO. The site can not show me which stores have stock. Im driving down 81 and staying in Strasburg. If anyone knows if some inventory let me know so I dont have to stop at every liquor store I see.
> see some of you tomorrow!!!


Dont forget, park next to the white S5 at the Ramada… got to protect them Audis! 😎


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Freakquency said:


> What makes it worse is that this is version 2....version 3 will be next year smh.


Well, let’s hope you get lots of ideas from the GTG!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

@naiku , this is shaping up to be a great meet, thanks again for putting this together! Assuming John will be there?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

mumbles said:


> Assuming John will be there?


He'll likely be for a short time, typically he works on Saturday so would be leaving sometime around 1pm.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

naiku said:


> He'll likely be for a short time, typically he works on Saturday so would be leaving sometime around 1pm.


Looking forward to seeing his Mustang!


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

dkc7 said:


> Attention Bourbon Fans
> one of my goals this weekend is to pick up some Blantons single barrel. It has been unavailable in Ontario for the last 3 years. Looks like the Virginia ABC is just as inefficient as our LCBO. The site can not show me which stores have stock. Im driving down 81 and staying in Strasburg. If anyone knows if some inventory let me know so I dont have to stop at every liquor store I see.
> see some of you tomorrow!!!


The PA Fine Wine & Spirits website doesn’t even show it as an available brand so you can probably skip stopping for it in PA.

On your way down 81 in PA give a little wave as you pass by Exit 57 (Mechanicsburg) where I’ll be working & wishing I wasn’t. See you all in a couple days.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Ive had a few visits to hershey. Its our first stop going to fla when we leave in the afternoon.


----------



## Gots_a_sol (Jun 26, 2010)

Some places in DC show having that bourbon on hand, if you're willing to pay the mark up.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm out. 

Been having voltage issues. Alternator.

At idle it won't even keep voltage up to run the air compressors


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Ah crap, that sucks! Was looking forward to seeing some more of the progress you had made since Hickory, especially the dash pieces with the carbon fiber.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

JI808 said:


> I'm out.
> 
> Been having voltage issues. Alternator.
> 
> At idle it won't even keep voltage up to run the air compressors


Man, I’m sorry to hear that… why does this stuff happen at the last minute? I guess better than being on the road!


----------



## Gots_a_sol (Jun 26, 2010)

You got time, get to it!


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

Gots_a_sol said:


> You got time, get to it!


The real question is how quickly he can source another alternator


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

naiku said:


> Ah crap, that sucks! Was looking forward to seeing some more of the progress you had made since Hickory, especially the dash pieces with the carbon fiber.


Car sounds good. Have had great feedback with the new tune. Was looking forward to getting feedback this weekend.



mumbles said:


> Man, I’m sorry to hear that… why does this stuff happen at the last minute? I guess better than being on the road!


I put AccuAir height sensors on and love that setup. I've been having issues with the compressors on where the AccuAir system alerts me that voltage dropped below 9v. It's been doing this with the AC on and in gear so I've been dropping it into neutral so the alt spins faster.

Today the vehicle DIED in the garage (in park) while I was going through another sensor calibration after moving a sensor. DEAD.

Put the Snap-On charger on and it's bad. Battery is good, but alt isn't.

Oh well, guess I need to get a big aftermarket alternator for that thing anyway.



Gots_a_sol said:


> You got time, get to it!


They're a simple replacement on these, but they're finicky on belt tension. There's a fine line between "good" and embarrassing squeal.



Anu2g said:


> The real question is how quickly he can source another alternator


I'm over it. I guess I'll go to Al's in November.

Oh, and as an added extra kick in the nuts, I managed to break an arm for one of the height sensors which means the auto-leveling setup I just installed is out of commission until I get that arm in and on. Just put two of them on order.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Balls! Boo… I was looking forward to a discussion about my new car/build. Oh yeah, and hearing the turd.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

TheTodd said:


> Balls! Boo… I was looking forward to a discussion about my new car/build. Oh yeah, and hearing the turd.


Highest I'm getting from the alternator is 13.6. 

I can watch the voltage steadily drop with the air compressors on. No way I want to try to make a 8 1/2hr trip with it like this.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Oh, I don’t blame you one bit.


----------



## Gots_a_sol (Jun 26, 2010)

JI808 said:


> Highest I'm getting from the alternator is 13.6.
> 
> I can watch the voltage steadily drop with the air compressors on. No way I want to try to make a 8 1/2hr trip with it like this.


Where is your sense of adventure man? Just load up a bunch of batteries and swap them out as they die


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

JI808 said:


> Highest I'm getting from the alternator is 13.6.
> 
> I can watch the voltage steadily drop with the air compressors on. No way I want to try to make a 8 1/2hr trip with it like this.


So essentially, the turds alternator took a poo…


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Dude, I got 12 puppers for u


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Gots_a_sol said:


> Where is your sense of adventure man? Just load up a bunch of batteries and swap them out as they die


😂

I've seen enough Roadkill episodes to know that's nothing I care to do for what would normally be a 8+ hour drive.



mumbles said:


> So essentially, the turds alternator took a poo…


Pretty much. Sh!tbox.



dkc7 said:


> Dude, I got 12 puppers for u


😳

Thank you! If nothing else, you can give them to Mumbles/Eric and I'll get'm from him at the Alabama meet.

What sucks is I had everything except my personal bag loaded. Was just getting the air ride sorted for the trip. The voltage with the vehicle running in park dropped so low during air ride calibration that the vehicle died and wouldn't even crank when I tried to restart.

It may be time to fully go through the electrical on that thing. Alternator, big power cables, the works.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

JI808 said:


> I'm over it. I guess I'll go to Al's in November.


I should have the garagemahal sorted out by then


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Going to have to bow out folks… have spent the entire morning hugging the commode and I don’t think I’m done yet 😞 To say I’m pi$$ed missing this somehow doesn’t quite sum it up 🤬


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Oh dang, that's no good. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Nnnnnooooooooo


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Are you sick...or are handcuffs involved?


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Good news, I’m back in… feeling much better! Bad news, if I leave now I won’t get there until 1AM 😔


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

mumbles said:


> Good news, I’m back in… feeling much better! Bad news, if I leave now I won’t get there until 1AM 😔


Yyyyyeeeessssss


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

Did an oil change going out to dinner for the wife's birthday and heading out tomorrow morning after breakfast. Gave her a tutorial on the sw already and we'll be tuning on the drive down.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I should be there about 9-9:30 depending on when I wake up & get going. About 2.5hrs for me.


----------



## Myface (May 21, 2021)

I'm here just pulled in.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

I'll be in town around 9:30


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

Glad you're feeling better mumbles. Got 5 songs...I think. Couldn't decide what to grab from the stash, so I'll bring a few different items for the winner to choose their preferred 🏆. Should be there around 10 tomorrow.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I've got 5 songs!!!

Had a great afternoon/evening with Jason, Dave, Bo and Nick.

Regretted telling Nick last month that putting the orange side markers back in his headlights was a 20 minute job 🤣

All good though, was fun working on the Audi and all the little familiar pieces of removing the bumper to remove the headlights. Got the markers back in and more importantly, my fingerprints removed from INSIDE the lens (happened when I removed the orange markers several years ago)











A few canopies already lined up for the morning...











Didn't grab any other pictures, but if tomorrow's anything like today, we're in for a great meet.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Got here a bit early to enlist the hosts' help with his previous car. Removing the headlights, taking them apart, cleaning the fingerprints off the inside, and installing the amber turn signal covers. Ian made quick work of it all and was a trooper throughout the entire process. So I'll be there tomorrow morning parking the Audi Avant under the SI tent that's already setup in his driveway. 

Car surgery:


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey, I made it… better late than never 🤪


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I had a thought last night (scary!). 

If you all want, I’ll have my laptop out - if you have your 5 songs on a thumb drive or some other means of getting them to me, I can compile all of them, retap for the meet, put the ‘album’ on Dropbox, so everyone can download. I can make a Spotify playlist of them as well. 

Let me know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I am Ian bound…


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

I had a great time guys. Made it home safely. I'll share thoughts tomorrow...I'm exhausted


----------



## Myface (May 21, 2021)

dkc7 said:


> Thanx everyone. Unfortunately I can only bring in one bottle of booze then 100% duty. I would love to stock up on stuff not available in ontario.





Freakquency said:


> I had a great time guys. Made it home safely. I'll share thoughts tomorrow...I'm exhausted


Happy to hear you're safe home. Yes it was a nice time!


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Any pictures? Seems like it was fun.


----------



## Myface (May 21, 2021)

Mullings said:


> Any pictures? Seems like it was fun.


Sue took some I think.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

What a great day, I'm beat! Thank you to every single one of you that came out, especially to all the guys whose first time it was, hope to see you all again.

Seriously, huge thank you to everyone showing up, it's all of you that make this such an enjoyable hobby and a pleasure to host a meet.

My one picture, doesn't even show half a dozen other cars that weren't in this shot. Excellent turnout, I think only a small number weren't able to make it.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Just a few pics for now. Tired and headed for bed soon.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I only took a couple even though I told myself to take more.

































Once again, thank you Ian, I had a great time as always. Met some new friends, caught up with some old ones & was happy to use my professional expertise to help a brotha out. I’m glad the Malibu got to make a few last first impressions before I tear it all out tomorrow. Hopefully the Avalon will be even better. 

I just got done watching my Nittany Lions beat up on Auburn after a long drive home, so I’m now off to bed. See y’all next time.


----------



## Lifetym (4 mo ago)

Cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

This was a great meet with a good mix of people and systems...a lot of high end, some "mad scientist" stuff, and everything in between. So many cars was a blessing and a curse...just not enough time to get in everyone's car to hear their work. Also appreciated other's feedback on my car as I continue to learn to tune...so much nuance and theory to learn, so little time.

Just a few of the cars I had the pleasure of sitting in...
Bo's BRZ - amazing install...the shape of the mid baffle was art; staging on Chocolate Chip Trip wowed me; tweeters tuned the way I like and almost disappeared
Jason's S4 - another amazing install (the amp rack layering - Sinfoni 🤤 - and Thesis in the pillars); simply what I aspire to graduate my ears to appreciate
Nick's Avant - still amazed at staging in that car with the mids in the kicks (and how well they can play tweeterless); of course the 24 is the star; trying to talk during 8Hz was...disturbing. Who needs hydraulics when you can install a monster sub???
Ian's Volvo - glad I finally was able to hear the SQL 12 since I wasn't able to install mine; great attack and extension as advertised; he had my favorite 5 song mix
Bill's Mitsubishi - this was a last minute demo as we were leaving, but WOW! this is the type of boundary-pushing (pun...yeah) stuff that makes this community; loved the backstory with daughter's involvement...I want another demo with more time to discuss what is being accomplished and how.

My thumbs are starting to hurt now so I'll stop there with the cars, but many great installs and would have liked more time to spend in all of them.

The 5 song idea logistically was not very well thought out - my bad I let the day get away from me...you all have so many good cars. I was discussing with Ian as some people were departing, we could hold voting on this thread for who had the best 5 in their mind. I go to FedEx frequently, so can ship out a prize of choice to the winner if people want to vote.

As always, great job hosting Ian. Your place is a gem, especially for these types of events. The settings, space, and ability to simply spread out, converse comfortably, and just enjoy the cars without concerns for neighbors or outsiders if at a public space. Your and Rhonda's hospitality makes these events a success.


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

It was great meeting everyone, I'm glad we made the trip. It was fun being on the road like a WRC team. Jeanette with the laptop like my navigator drawing a "map" in Dirac.
I still have an annoying issue with the Matrix on the right channel but swapping sub and midbass in/out helped mask it a little.

Its great to hear different cars and know they all sound really good but really different. The differences between them is slight tweaking to preference. I enjoyed everything I heard because of these differences. I enjoyed being there because everyone there loves cars and music. On the ride to NC Jeanette asked me why I ever stopped doing this. I know the answer but am starting to think why don't I again now that other hobbies are off limits.

Since SVR I've come to not hate Dirac and figure out a better way to work with that tool thanks to Anu, Jason and other members here. I'm also trusting my ears again. I came away with some ideas of what I want to try next on my tune after some good base measurements.

Only bad part was not listening to Jason's car amd running a cable instead. But at least it wasn't my job to clean out his socks.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Impossible Bill said:


> It was great meeting everyone, I'm glad we made the trip. It was fun being on the road like a WRC team. Jeanette with the laptop like my navigator drawing a "map" in Dirac.
> I still have an annoying issue with the Matrix on the right channel but swapping sub and midbass in/out helped mask it a little.
> 
> Its great to hear different cars and know they all sound really good but really different. The differences between them is slight tweaking to preference. I enjoyed everything I heard because of these differences. I enjoyed being there because everyone there loves cars and music. On the ride to NC Jeanette asked me why I ever stopped doing this. I know the answer but am starting to think why don't I again now that other hobbies are off limits.
> ...


Boom! You missed on the socks my friend! I’m sorry I didn’t film it…..I could have posted up what you missed out on! 

Anu and I really enjoyed meeting you, Jeanette, Jillian, and the twins at SVR, and I was stoked to see you and Jeanette this weekend! We could tell good things were going to happen in the Mirage, and the addition of the amps and the tuning tweaks completely transformed the car. I loved your track list as well - I’m glad I kept with it instead of throwing my drive in there. 

Thank you bro for helping with the cable! I wish I had taken two minutes to give you a quick demo because I had a new tune from SVR, one that I like a little bit better. I’m glad you all got back safely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

Maybe we'll get a chance to meet up on a future trip to NC. I'm only half done at this point so there's a few more iterations to come. I'd love to get feedback as. It progresses. I still need to do some quality Dirac measurements some day. 

I think I need another meetup to get me motivated to work on it before it gets too cold outside.
Fiberglass + cold weather = snot 🤧🤮 i would rather work with that than your socks though. No offense to Logan...


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Thoughts from a first timer:

Wow, that's about the only word that seems appropriate for my time spent on Ian's lovely (huge) plot of land. The drive up was excellent and I had forgotten how beautiful that area was having been spoiled by visiting as often as I did when I was younger. 

I was lucky enough to be able to sit in Nick's Audi for a good chunk of time when I first showed up and I have run out of hyperbole, superlatives and adjectives to describe how ridiculously good that vehicle sounds. I, hopefully, gave him a phrase that I pinched from Joe Rogan describing Anderson Silva a long time ago...."a ballet of violence"....that he can use in marketing material in the future lol. Seriously though...so effortless....that 8 hz compressed his suspension so many times I couldn't do anything but laugh. Beyond just the straight forward star of the show in that beautiful 24 was how CRAZY it was that his soundstage was so high with the speakers being so low. I won't ruin his demo checklist on here and will leave it at....thank you for allowing me to experience that fantastic setup in person and even allowing me to listen to some of my crazy music on there to have my mind further blown. Salute to Jason on the build. To see it in person was fantastic. 

Bo's BRZ was so damn good. So smooth, non fatiguing, centered beautifully...and just so nice in its simplicity. I loved the install and could have honestly listened to tracks all day in it while simultaneously conversing with him the whole time. Just such a fantastic setup. Can't wait to hear and see what you do in the future.

Jeff's A8L was ridiculously good. So laid back and natural sounding......subtle but fantastic, not unlike Audi's in general, and I was wildly impressed with how good everything sounded in factory locations. I love stealthy builds and I really loved how great those BMs sounded in his trunk. Another vehicle that I could see a 10 hour trip in and not getting out feeling beat up or fatigued...just wanting to hear more. 

Ryan's Camry was everything everyone said it would be and more. I won't even bore anyone with a long diatribe about it....you all know, lol. Blew my mind when he shared how much power he's actually running and how good it sounds. He left me alone for 10 minutes of playing what I had on my drive and I didn't want to leave lol. Brilliance.

Jason (bertolomey) your Audi was just unfair. Seeing it in person did it justice more than I thought it would. Again, everyone knows what the deal is with the vaunted S4. Just ridiculous....and when I finally found out where his sub was.....I was no good. Music selection was excellent as well and displayed his system perfectly.

Todd.....I'm holding a eulogy for the Malibu. Such an excellent looking build and being even more impressed with you having done it all yourself. I know the Avalon will be even better but man oh man...I enjoyed listening to that set up. Can't wait to hear the new iteration but just know you did a great job.

Ian's Volvo was so great to finally hear and I love how it's laid out. It plays everything so well and I should have spent more time with it but I didn't want to occupy too much (more) of your time. Your front stage was so great and I can't wait to have more time playing hip hop in it lol.

Eric...I know the Audi wasn't where you wanted it to be but just know that it lived up to my own personal hype. So cool to hear it in person and it gave me hope that with a proper tune my doors will sound great with the drivers I have. Still a beautiful build and when it gets dialed in with those Thesis....that will be scary.

Tom...I can't believe that I was finally able to hear Utopias in person and they did not disappoint. I didn't get to hear it again after Ryan and Anu got their hands on it but I enjoyed my seat time with it. It played everything on my song list with such sparkle. Your install as excellent and I can't wait to get a chance to hear it again.

Anu's Jeep....lol, ridiculous. I need more time with it but that brief listening session I was able to enjoy I was wildly impressed. Those Thesis are nnnaasstttyyy and the build looked excellent. I. need. more. time. with it lol

That damn Tacoma that I finished my visit out with. That build and the discussing in the truck was so fun and funny. Blew my mind with how it was approached and I regret not getting to it sooner so I could just sit and hear more of how it goes. Budget build that DOES NOT look budget...and absolutely does not sound budget. Man that truck was fun cap to the day.


I apologize for this being a book and definitely apologize for missing anything. Trust me when I tell everyone your cars were so worth the drive and I'd do it again in a minute.

You all were so great and gracious and welcoming. So much damn knowledge in that space....I didn't have the bandwidth for it all but I remember all of the great convos and information that you gave me. This **** was so damn fun. Thank you Ian for the hospitality and please pass that along to your wife. All of you were excellent and I can't wait for the next one with (hopefully) an improved setup to share of my own and another great time.


I'll share what photos and video I have in my next few posts.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got off the road and have a lot of thoughts but too tired at the moment… later.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Freakquency said:


> Thoughts from a first timer:
> 
> Wow, that's about the only word that seems appropriate for my time spent on Ian's lovely (huge) plot of land. The drive up was excellent and I had forgotten how beautiful that area was having been spoiled by visiting as often as I did when I was younger.
> 
> ...


That was wonderful to read......this encapsulates the entire reason for these meets.....this ^.......you articulated perfectly the very vibe we strive to establish in this hobby through these meets. I certainly couldn't come close to describing it as well as you did. Thank you so much for being here.....thank you so much for your energy and your gracious comments to all of us! I very much hope to see you at future meets! Maybe this winter, but for sure next Spring!


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> That was wonderful to read......this encapsulates the entire reason for these meets.....this ^.......you articulated perfectly the very vibe we strive to establish in this hobby through these meets. I certainly couldn't come close to describing it as well as you did. Thank you so much for being here.....thank you so much for your energy and your gracious comments to all of us! I very much hope to see you at future meets! Maybe this winter, but for sure next Spring!


 @Freakquency I completely agree with Jason. It was great to meet you and I'm really excited to see and hear what you do with your system. Welcome to the rabbit hole! 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll echo everyone's comments.....Thank You Ian! Awesome job hosting in your beautiful neck of the woods! You have an amazing place to host these, and it was great to see some first timers and some old timers! 

I'm thankful that my buddy Schwille came out to the meet. It was amazing seeing him again and catching up - we need to do that again brother when you are down in NC. 

Wonderful seeing everyone, meeting everyone, and listening to phenomenal music in wonderful cars (especially Audis  ).

I'll start with a few pics from Friday night.










Dave's beautiful Audi!




















Saturday morning

Jeff's A8L - Beautiful Install - The BMs were incredible - perfect!



















Ryan's incredible Camry


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Storm! (She soooooooo wanted to come to NC with me.........I'm not sure why Rhonda rejected that idea........)








































Anu's Jeep - Absolutely on point brotha' - Dialed in - perfect!










Eric's amazing S5 - So glad you were able to make it!



















Ryan lending a hand tuning......to be continued.....


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Bill and Jeanette - wonderful to see you both! 









Caution! You may be molested in Logan's truck! Beware! 

Thankfully the sound was so good......it was worth it!










Departing for dinner......










And finally......thank you Anu for your hospitality in DC, amazing (gluten free) pancakes at a local spot where one could eat outside (despite the little kid filling up his diapers within 6 inches of my left ear ).......

And......providing me the opportunity of a lifetime.......to drive this! 










I left Ian's this morning and romped in the Audi on his 7.5 mile twisty road roller coaster......then I got to the two lane behind a slow BMW that needed to be violently passed......got to Luray Caverns - TPS went off.....needed some Gatorade......discovered that my right front tire was releasing air......changed out to the donut......discovered the left front was exactly the same (not releasing air yet)......so I drove over the mountain to Woodstock and checked in to the Hampton.....will get 4 new Pilot Sport 4s tires tomorrow.......

Total God Thing! Anu was going to take the Audi for a drive on the twisties.....and I did......and this tire didn't start spilling air until I got to a big gas station.......and a dude pulled up to offer help......he had a portable air compressor to fill up the donut.....and he suggested checking the other front tire as well - showing that it was doing the very same thing......I made it back to Woodstock safely.....Praise God!


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

bertholomey said:


> View attachment 347812


Trying to understand what happened here...the inner tread band released? Was there any damage to the car when it happened. It's crazy...you can see the individual steel belts severed along the seam. And it happened to both tires?

Seriously, glad you stayed safe and it will simply be an inconvenience for you. Praise God, indeed.


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> Bill and Jeanette - wonderful to see you both!
> View attachment 347809
> 
> 
> ...


I was very hesitant to like this post, lol! Glad you enjoyed the truck and glad your tire didn't blow out in a worse location. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

j4gates said:


> Trying to understand what happened here...the inner tread band released? Was there any damage to the car when it happened. It's crazy...you can see the individual steel belts severed along the seam. And it happened to both tires?
> 
> Seriously, glad you stayed safe and it will simply be an inconvenience for you. Praise God, indeed.


Looks like it was rubbing the wheel well. Odd, that's the inside, too.


----------



## Gots_a_sol (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for having this noob out to listen to some of your cars. I only listened to a few but they all sounded fantastic. 


Definitely thinking about grabbing a set of those SI 8's when they become available.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

JI808 said:


> Looks like it was rubbing the wheel well. Odd, that's the inside, too.


That is what the fella that stopped t help and I thought…….but it was the other side as well. Certainly an alignment problem, but I’m hoping to find out tomorrow if it is a tire failure - they are at their life span of 30k miles, but I wouldn’t think they would just come apart…..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

I didn't get nearly as many photos as I wanted but here are a few


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Jason, Im glad those tires (released air) instead of delaminating. Our wide tires never wear evenly. At least they died AFTER Ians twisty road. Which by the way was my favourite part of the 9 hour drive.😁
I dont think there is a defect, judging by the tread they died of old ago (as in wear).


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

dkc7 said:


> Jason, Im glad those tires (released air) instead of delaminating. Our wide tires never wear evenly. At least they died AFTER Ians twisty road. Which by the way was my favourite part of the 9 hour drive.
> I dont think there is a defect, judging by the tread they died of old ago (as in wear).


Thanks Dave - that is helpful - I’m hoping to get more info this afternoon. Been gone since Thursday, so I’m hoping to make it back late tonight…..or……I’ll have to be rewearing underwear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

As another first timer to sq meets and my first dsp/3 way active build, I want to say how informative and enjoyable the weekend was. Ian, what a great host, and I have severe garage envey. I would like to thank those who demo‘d the a6 for being so kind. “Sounds real good for not having a tune“ was about the best news, and more than I was expecting. Seeing the post event comments I now regret not listening to all the cars. At the time it was a bit overwhelming. I’m now starting on A6 build v.2 thanx to Nicks special event pricing on the12” combo, and JimmyDees ad w800 arriving this week. 
Due to a bad alternator I didnt leave the meet sounding better than I arrived. Oh well may have to do a longer drive to Al. in nov. Every car I listened too was amazing. Heard something I was lacking in each demo. It definitely is inspiring. 
Having owned 7 audi avants, I cant not comment on you know whos build. Nick should video the facial expression during each demo. Anyone who has been in the car will know what point the demo is at by the smiles and laughing. Why are we all so ticklish listening to 8hz coming from a car. But it is universal.
Thank you everyone and hope to see y’all again. Dave


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Glad to be home, but man, was that a great GTG!!!

First shout has to go to @naiku and Rhonda for their tremendous hospitality and absolutely stunning location... I was getting a demo when John left in his Mustang, sorry I didn't get to talk with him.

Next has to be @Truthunter ... Ryan, I am so appreciative of you for the tune, it sounds soooo much better!!! You took an extra step that you didn't have to to help me out and I won't forget it! BTW, did you swap out the RS mids in your dash, I don't remember them looking like they do now?

@Freakquency ... Kris, thank you so much for summing up your thoughts on the GTG and I'm really glad you decided to come and enjoyed yourself!!! As I mentioned, these things are always a good time and the attendees are all great people... everyones here for the same reason! I can't wait to see/hear your next steps with the Avalon, you certainly have put some thought into what you have done so far!

@squiers007 ... Logan, I had a great demo in your truck, it was a lot of fun... great up front bass and you sharing your thoughts on the tracks, a lot of which I had never heard, was helpful! I dont know when you left, but I passed a blue Taco on my way home that looked a lot like you...

@bertholomey ... Jason, always a pleasure to see you and I appreciate your help in getting the tune setup! Oh, and I apologize for the bad timing on the phone call while you were driving... my bad!

@Zippy ... Bo, great to catch up with you, we always have some good conversations... I wish you the best on your upcoming purchase, interested to hear it.

@Electrodynamic ... Nick, glad you are healed! Your Avant "looked" great, unfortunately I didn't get a demo... for the love of God, at the next meet force me into the drivers seat!!!

@Anu2g ... Anu, great meeting you and thank you for the demo. I'm still blown away by the imaging and clarity you were able to get out of your system, excellent job! Also, had I know you were bringing your Porsche on Friday I would have tried a little harder to make it... beautiful car!

Tom... sorry, didn't get your screen name... Enjoyed my demo in your car! I thought the install by @Mullings was awesome and sounded wonderful... the amp rack was innovative, but the pillars and kicks did it for me!

Bill, Dave, Jeff, Todd, @Gots_a_sol ... I apologize for not getting demos, but I was running low on steam. I hope to see you again at another event so we can remedy that!

I'll end by saying that while it was a long 9.5 hour drive, it was totally worth the trip, so thanks again Ian & Rhonda!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Dave - that is helpful - I’m hoping to get more info this afternoon. Been gone since Thursday, so I’m hoping to make it back late tonight…..or……I’ll have to be rewearing underwear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Jason, is your Audi lowered? If so, look into some 3 - 5 mm spacers to move the wheels out a bit from the suspension... although if this is the only time you've experienced this, it may just be Ians road


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Jason, 30k miles is a gift. Those tires were on their 10th life. And u just used up one of yours. If I get 30k kilometers I’m happy. Funny thing is I did notice the state of those tires. Not that anything could have been done if I said something.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

dkc7 said:


> As another first timer to sq meets and my first dsp/3 way active build, I want to say how informative and enjoyable the weekend was. Ian, what a great host, and I have severe garage envey. I would like to thank those who demo‘d the a6 for being so kind. “Sounds real good for not having a tune“ was about the best news, and more than I was expecting. Seeing the post event comments I now regret not listening to all the cars. At the time it was a bit overwhelming. I’m now starting on A6 build v.2 thanx to Nicks special event pricing on the12” combo, and JimmyDees ad w800 arriving this week.
> Due to a bad alternator I didnt leave the meet sounding better than I arrived. Oh well may have to do a longer drive to Al. in nov. Every car I listened too was amazing. Heard something I was lacking in each demo. It definitely is inspiring.
> Having owned 7 audi avants, I cant not comment on you know whos build. Nick should video the facial expression during each demo. Anyone who has been in the car will know what point the demo is at by the smiles and laughing. Why are we all so ticklish listening to 8hz coming from a car. But it is universal.
> Thank you everyone and hope to see y’all again. Dave


Dave, it would be great to see you at Al's in November... only 2 hour drive for me, so I should be in a better mood!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

dkc7 said:


> Due to a bad alternator I didnt leave the meet sounding better than I arrived. Oh well may have to do a longer drive to Al. in nov.


It's only 19 hours, if you don't stop...but at least you'll gain an hour on the way down


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> - TPS went off.....needed some Gatorade......discovered that my right front tire was releasing air......


I also released air that last time I got into your car


...and once again getting out


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

BigAl205 said:


> It's only 19 hours, if you don't stop...but at least you'll gain an hour on the way down


I see you keep your glass of milk half full


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

Big thank you to @naiku and his wife for hosting a great meet. @naiku and I met for the first time at at the Pulaski meet a year ago, and have became close friends since, spending numerous hours working on various car projects together.

In no particular order...

@mumbles I wish we could have gotten your system to sound even better than how you left with it. After chatting with several other people at the meet, we think it's possible polarity is off somewhere. If you check that and report back, we can walk you through getting your setup closer to its ceiling. Also, I brought the GT4 Sunday morning, not Friday  I went back to Ian's in the morning to drop Jason off and to try (and fail) to get @naiku a new tune on his Volvo.

@Truthunter I appreciate the seemingly last piece of feedback I'm going to incorporate into my next tune on the Jeep. Also enjoyed your experimentation with the 4" Arc RSes in your dash. Will be interested to hear it again once you tilt them a bit.

@squiers007 the sub upgrade was notable! And a pleasure catching up more in person now that we've been talking more offline.

@dkc7 thank you for the beer! I was hurting after going to a Nas/Wu-tang/Busta Rhymes concert Friday night, and a couple of those tall-ish cans made my day a little brighter (the desirable kind of bright, not the harsh kind).

@bertholomey good hanging out, and thanks for the coffee, which my brother and I are enjoying as we speak in our office. Also, thanks for not breaking the Porsche.

@Zippy great seeing you, and very excited for your next ride!

@Freakquency hit me up and we can get your car tuned up! I want to retune the GT4 some time (last tune was years ago, which I didn't do myself), which also has a Mosconi-Gladen processor in it. Perhaps we can meet some time after that, that way I have some hands on experience with that UI.

@Electrodynamic always a pleasure! I'm excited for the 8s to be released. With that shallow mount design, I think you'll have quite a few interested parties! And thanks again for dinner.

@Impossible Bill I'm glad you and your wife were able to make it out! And glad to see significant very progress on your build!

@Myface thanks hanging out and all the laughs you and your wife provided.

Todd, great seeing you again, even though we didn't get to catch up for too long.

Everybody else, thanks for coming out and supporting our super weird hobby! And thanks to anyone who was willing to sit under my sauna-esque soft top and breaking a sweat in order to listen to some tunes.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Anu2g said:


> I see you keep your glass of milk half full


It's glue


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Anu2g said:


> Big thank you to @naiku and his wife for hosting a great meet. @naiku and I met for the first time at at the Pulaski meet a year ago, and have became close friends since, spending numerous hours working on various car projects together.
> 
> In no particular order...
> 
> ...




Absolutely man, I would love to get that done. I wouldn't even mind being the test mule for you to figure it out. Anything will be an improvement for sure.


----------



## Chriswilkin22 (8 mo ago)

****. I forgot it was this past weekend. 

I thought it was my birthday weekend (this next weekend) 

I'm so pissed. I'm in-between jobs, so I've had a lot going on. I'm so mad.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok, I'm back home and feeling better so here we go:

@naiku Once again thank you very much for hosting the GTG. Your property is perfect for GTG's like this - lots of land, superb roads once you get close to your house, etc. Lunch catered was spectacular, I really liked the BBQ pork, the sides, and the fried chicken. I know I told you on Friday day but thank you VERY MUCH for your help getting the front bumper off the Avant and opening up the headlights so we could install the amber turn signal covers and clean the inside of the headlight lenses. With the amber bumper reflectors that "little" change made a huge difference. I couldn't have done it without you. I would have given up when those four almost invisible 1/4 panel-to-bumper bolts were next to undo.

@mumbles for sure man. I don't know why but I always think you've heard the Avant so I never ask you to have a seat in it. Next time I see you that'll be the first thing I say "hey, good to see you, lets go experience the Avant."

@dkc7 Thanks for making the trip down from Canada! It was great talking Audi's with you, especially about all of the cool Avant's you've owned over the years. Your new SQL will really show you the bottom end you've been missing in your A6 while also being just as clean, if not cleaner, than your current sub. Definitely an upgrade all while taking up less room. Keep us in the loop with your install as it progresses because we want to see how you shoe-horn that SQL into the side pocket. 

@TheTodd great seeing you again as usual. And massive thanks for your detailing expertise getting the butyl rubber dot out of my beige carpet in my hatch. When I picked up the TM8 sample box and saw that black dot I thought "no effing way..." and sure enough there was a little butyl rubber turd on the corner of the TM8 box. But when I was talking about it you said "all you need is a solvent and it'll come right up, but don't smear it in." So I found some rubbing alcohol and you made the mark disappear like magic. Massive thanks again man. 

@squiers007 @bertholomey @Zippy always a time chatting with you guys. Dinner was a lot of fun with a lot of laughs. Bo, keep me in the loop when your new vehicle purchase arrives. Congrats on that big time!!!!

@j4gates your A8L is so nice and the install is super clean and classy. Like I said while getting a listen to it - no one will believe you when you tell them those subs in the back are shallow. Those BM mkIV's play so clean and so low...and surprisingly loud too. The trunk install matches the car - very classy and you still have enough room to put two dead bodies back there. Congrats on you tuning your own car, you did a fantastic job.

@Freakquency Thanks again for sitting in the Avant and getting a good solid demo. Starting off with just the M3's and TM65's is always neat to see everyone's expression when I remind them that there are no tweeters and no sub playing. But after one clip I switch it back over to the 3-way set plus the sub for the fun stuff. I think I'm going to keep that playlist style for a while where I end with Bass I Love You with the 8 hz note. Your Avalon has really good bones - speakers up front are really nice and your new subs are going to smash the low end. Like I said while in your car, keep adjusting and tuning and you'll bring up the performance of your front stage quite a bit. Still the same speakers, just tweaked a little bit. And most of it will be simple stuff too.

@Gots_a_sol Thanks for getting into the Avant and getting a proper demo. It really shows off what @JasonInAugusta can do being able to let the speakers be speakers (no rattles, buzzing, the fab work, etc). I'm glad you were able to make it and stuck around long enough to chat with a lot of the guys about installs, speakers, etc.

@Myface Thanks for showing me your Utopia's and your really neat install. I've never heard those Utopia's so it was nice getting to hear your system with two different tunes. You and your wife were a lot of fun to hang around - super positive and lots of laughs.

@Anu2g I'll definitely sit in your Jeep next time. I want to hear your new pillars and the adjustments I'm sure you've done since last time. And maybe you can take me for a ride in your now supercharged Jeep.  

I apologize if I'm forgetting someone. It is not on purpose. Lots of people to try to remember that were there. But to all of you who attended this meet I had a great time. I really like the eagerness for everyone to listen and learn. Taking home little bits of advice or knowledge is always a positive thing for your system, whether it be car audio or home audio.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanks Nick, everyone was saying how photos don’t do your ib24 justice. Well I just opened my 12’s and photos on your site dont do them justice either. Shoehorning is the right term for sure but I like a challenge.


----------



## M_Mark28 (Mar 11, 2021)

Would love to go to a meet like this one of these days in the northeast, i rarely see anything in the Jersey/PA area.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

M_Mark28 said:


> i rarely see anything in the Jersey/PA area.


There's at least one every year at Vanguard/Appicella.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

M_Mark28 said:


> Would love to go to a meet like this one of these days in the northeast, i rarely see anything in the Jersey/PA area.


Jason, @bertholomey usually has one in the spring near Greensboro, NC... hope you can make it as there is typically a big turnout!

Also, do you use BEWITH equipment? If so, you are the second person I know that does so...


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

M_Mark28 said:


> Would love to go to a meet like this one of these days in the northeast, i rarely see anything in the Jersey/PA area.


I’ve been thinking about having one near my place in the Harrisburg/Hershey, PA area. Doubtful it would have this size of a turnout but if more than a handful showed up it could be worthwhile.


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

M_Mark28 said:


> Would love to go to a meet like this one of these days in the northeast, i rarely see anything in the Jersey/PA area.


Working on it. NJ was an active place once upon a time and just about every former car audio guy I've come across is interested in getting back into it. 

Right now it looks like an Audi dealership or tire store would be the best locations to scout. Message me if you have any ideas.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

TheTodd said:


> I’ve been thinking about having one near my place in the Harrisburg/Hershey, PA area. Doubtful it would have this size of a turnout but if more than a handful showed up it could be worthwhile.


Bill and Greggers would certainly be down with that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

Bill and Greggers would certainly be down with that
[/QUOTE]

You bet. If i get my plans finished I definitely have a few others Im helping out that would be interested.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

My continuing saga…..called the recommended tire place this morning - they said they could get the tires in at 2 today (Michelin Pilot Sport 4S - 255/35 ZR19).

I work from the hotel until 1, drive over, and was dismayed by what I saw. 

No waiting area, so I pulled out the fold up chair I had with me and sat outside. After 2 hours, they let me know that the supplier only sent 2 tires, not 4 - so I told them to put them on the front, I’ll chance the back ones. 

Then he revised that and said the supplier sent two of the 18’s, not 19’s……so I’ve been promised 4 correct tires tomorrow. I’ve been on the road since Thursday - fortunately I have hotel points……this is what got accomplished today. 


And then, my good friend Ian said he could drive to Woodstock and keep me company! We went to the Woodstock Brewhouse (a very cool place) and ate (very good food). We also exchanged demos of our 5 tracks - which was a blast. Thank You Ian!!!!! Great ending to a tumultuous day 
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Can a tire place be considered a "dive"? It's nice of Ian to come keep you company


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> I also released air that last time I got into your car
> 
> 
> ...and once again getting out


So…….that is what that is……..thanks for fessing up…….the mystery is solved!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Had a few days now to gather some thoughts, thank you all for your kind words. As anyone who has hosted a meet is aware of, it can be somewhat stressful leading up to the meet itself, will anyone show up? will I have enough food? places to park? will the weather be good? and so on. 

So, looking out across the driveway around lunchtime and seeing a row of cars and a bunch of like minded people all enjoying themselves, makes all of that stress disappear. Almost everyone who said they were coming did, plenty of food, plenty of room, weather was perfect, it could not have been any better. Friday was fun with just a few of us here, Saturday was IMO, the best meet I have had here. Don't get me wrong, every single meet has been great, even ones in the snow where there were only 4 or so here, but this one just checked all the boxes. A great mix of new guys coming out, as well as regulars, several people with changes to systems, some at the start of a journey, others saying they are done (haha), people sitting talking, getting demos, sharing stories. Amazing. Thank you to every single one of you for giving up time with family, spending hours driving out here, I genuinely appreciate it and it is all of you that come out make it worth the effort to plan and host meets. 

Now...who do I send the lawn care bill to...  













bertholomey said:


> And then, my good friend Ian said he could drive to Woodstock and keep me company! We went to the Woodstock Brewhouse (a very cool place) and ate (very good food). We also exchanged demos of our 5 tracks - which was a blast. Thank You Ian!!!!! Great ending to a tumultuous day


Happy to have headed down, was a nice evening, beer and food were great and the Audi sounds amazing. I will though, be hoping that you are headed out of Virginia here soon!!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

naiku said:


> Now...who do I send the lawn care bill to...


Yeah, kind of hard to blame those on Shadow 😏


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

naiku said:


> Now...who do I send the lawn care bill to...



Lol, i'm sitting here trying to place where my car was.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Freakquency said:


> Lol, i'm sitting here trying to place where my car was.


I thought about using photoshop to layer a shot I have of all the cars lined up over the grass one


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Jason, not even the best stocked big city tire store is gonna have our tires in stock. But sending 18s instead of 19s is pathetic. Just for comparison those tires are $600. each up here. 
Ian, MY car didnt do that to your lawn, must have been someone else😂. Kinda looks like my backyard a few days after my daughters female dog leaves.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

dkc7 said:


> Jason, not even the best stocked big city tire store is gonna have our tires in stock. But sending 18s instead of 19s is pathetic. Just for comparison those tires are $600. each up here.
> Ian, MY car didnt do that to your lawn, must have been someone else. Kinda looks like my backyard a few days after my daughters female dog leaves.


Yikes! All 4 Pilot Sport 4S in 19” balanced, mounted was $1200, so I’ll consider myself lucky. Especially when I thought they were just going to put 2 on, and I called a place in Greensboro that quoted $875 for 2. 











Now - lunch at a rest stop north of Roanoke 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Glad you made it out of there safely.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bertholomey said:


>


Did the two jacks have names painted on them...Goober and Gomer?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Freakquency said:


> Glad you made it out of there safely.


He was in Woodstock, there's not much danger there!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

naiku said:


> He was in Woodstock, there's not much danger there!!


I was blissfully ignorant of it, but there was a huge danger of one or both tires blowing while enjoying your road and slamming into a tree. So, being safely protected from that is huge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Well if Ian hosts a meet next year Im havin goober and gomer put on a set of pilot sports on my car. But I’ll order them ahead of time😖


----------



## M_Mark28 (Mar 11, 2021)

mumbles said:


> Jason, @bertholomey usually has one in the spring near Greensboro, NC... hope you can make it as there is typically a big turnout!
> 
> Also, do you use BEWITH equipment? If so, you are the second person I know that does so...





mumbles said:


> Jason, @bertholomey usually has one in the spring near Greensboro, NC... hope you can make it as there is typically a big turnout!
> 
> Also, do you use BEWITH equipment? If so, you are the second person I know that does so...


Currently using a Bewith r-406 bridged to a set of dyns. Sounds really nice. Gotta get my build thread going one of these days 👍


----------



## Myface (May 21, 2021)

Well, better late than never. I had a wonderful time thank you Ian and Rhonda. Met some wonderful people ,heard some Wonderful cars, Wish I could Have heard them all!
Sorry for replying so late but the wife and I did some sight seeing. A couple of Plantations, Harper's ferry and such. Just got home on Thursday. Everything was wonderful!
I can't comment on the cars Because I'm pretty much a newbie.
Again thank you, It was well worth the trip, And thank you Nick for dinner.
Kris, A pleasure to meet you! Can't wait to hear your car down the road, You have wonderful equipment, Just need a good tune and you'll be fine!
Tom


----------



## Myface (May 21, 2021)

Hi everyone. This is Tom's wife Susan (Sue). I attended the meet at Ian's house this weekend with my husband. I only got to sit in a few cars and listen to their stereos, and all of them were incredible. I'm new to this as you all know. When Tom first told me his plans on getting a Sound System for his car, and how much it cost, I was incredulous, thought he was nuts, because I didn't understand what it was all about. "FOR CAR SPEAKERS", I said. "Are you effen nuts?" But...listening to some of my favorite songs on HIS car stereo, as well as some of YOUR car stereos, gave me some insight about what it is all about. I thought it was all about NOISE...loud volume, like the jerks who pull up next to you at a light with a souped up car blasting their obnoxious music so loud, you think your car windows are going to break. Usually it's not YOUR type of music which is even more annoying. But I found out that it's not about the volume/decibel. It's about how the speakers actually SEPARATE the many different instruments, and you can distinguish between the percussion, winds, strings, and membrane (drums), and point to where the sound is coming from. It was circulating all over the car, like "surround sound". I felt like I was in a movie theater watching a movie with Dolby sound. I was able to shut my eyes and SEE Phil Collins playing the drums, in my favorite song "In The Air Tonight". I breathlessly awaited the part where Phil does an amazing drum roll, and it did not disappoint! And Fleetwood Mac's "Dreams" and "The Chain", from my favorite Rumours album. I didn't want to leave Bo's car. (Thank you, Bo!) Nick, your car gave me more than a thrill. Sitting in your driver's seat, I was able to feel the seats actually vibrate. I thought that you had some sneaky "chick bait" but found out that it was the humongous back speaker that generated the vibration. Lol 
I apologize for forgetting, but one other person had me listen to his car speakers. Will you please "stand up" and reply to this, remind me? 
At any rate, I have way more to say, but I'll try to wrap this up. 
Thank you Ian for your fabulous hospitality, the lunch was awesome, I had a great time with everyone. Thank you Nick for the dinner we went to afterwards! I was the only woman out of 9 men, I felt like Snow White. Thank you Bill and Jeff for bringing your lovely wives, Jeanette and Cheryl respectively. If it wasn't for them, I probably would have felt like a fish out of water. I had a great time chatting with them. They helped me UNDERSTAND why our loveable husbands chose to pursue this hobby/interest. I'm all for supporting Tom in his interests. Especially if he figures out a way to get MY passenger seat in his car to vibrate like Nick's car seat did. (Joking...lol) I'm looking forward to future meets. PS I remember each and every one of you- your names, where you're from. Tom can't get over it. He knows most of you by your screen names. Please reply and tell me Who you are when you reply, so I can put a face to your screen name. 

Sent from my Verizon, Samsung Galaxy smartphone


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Myface said:


> I was the only woman out of 9 men, I felt like Snow White.


She just called you guys the 9 dwarfs ! 



Myface said:


> Especially if he figures out a way to get MY passenger seat in his car to vibrate like Nick's car seat did.


Tom! You heard the woman! Time to order an SI 24" 

I wasn't at this meet so you haven't met me. I hope its clear I am joking around with all of these guys. I'm glad to hear you had such a great time. There aren't any folks better than these car stereo friends I have made over the years.


----------



## Myface (May 21, 2021)

24 it is!😂 my wife is soo cool.She rocks!


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Myface said:


> 24 it is!😂 my wife is soo cool.She rocks!


Yeah, we love having Sue around.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Myface said:


> Hi everyone. This is Tom's wife Susan (Sue). I attended the meet at Ian's house this weekend with my husband. I only got to sit in a few cars and listen to their stereos, and all of them were incredible. I'm new to this as you all know. When Tom first told me his plans on getting a Sound System for his car, and how much it cost, I was incredulous, thought he was nuts, because I didn't understand what it was all about. "FOR CAR SPEAKERS", I said. "Are you effen nuts?" But...listening to some of my favorite songs on HIS car stereo, as well as some of YOUR car stereos, gave me some insight about what it is all about. I thought it was all about NOISE...loud volume, like the jerks who pull up next to you at a light with a souped up car blasting their obnoxious music so loud, you think your car windows are going to break. Usually it's not YOUR type of music which is even more annoying. But I found out that it's not about the volume/decibel. It's about how the speakers actually SEPARATE the many different instruments, and you can distinguish between the percussion, winds, strings, and membrane (drums), and point to where the sound is coming from. It was circulating all over the car, like "surround sound". I felt like I was in a movie theater watching a movie with Dolby sound. I was able to shut my eyes and SEE Phil Collins playing the drums, in my favorite song "In The Air Tonight". I breathlessly awaited the part where Phil does an amazing drum roll, and it did not disappoint! And Fleetwood Mac's "Dreams" and "The Chain", from my favorite Rumours album. I didn't want to leave Bo's car. (Thank you, Bo!) Nick, your car gave me more than a thrill. Sitting in your driver's seat, I was able to feel the seats actually vibrate. I thought that you had some sneaky "chick bait" but found out that it was the humongous back speaker that generated the vibration. Lol
> I apologize for forgetting, but one other person had me listen to his car speakers. Will you please "stand up" and reply to this, remind me?
> At any rate, I have way more to say, but I'll try to wrap this up.
> Thank you Ian for your fabulous hospitality, the lunch was awesome, I had a great time with everyone. Thank you Nick for the dinner we went to afterwards! I was the only woman out of 9 men, I felt like Snow White. Thank you Bill and Jeff for bringing your lovely wives, Jeanette and Cheryl respectively. If it wasn't for them, I probably would have felt like a fish out of water. I had a great time chatting with them. They helped me UNDERSTAND why our loveable husbands chose to pursue this hobby/interest. I'm all for supporting Tom in his interests. Especially if he figures out a way to get MY passenger seat in his car to vibrate like Nick's car seat did. (Joking...lol) I'm looking forward to future meets. PS I remember each and every one of you- your names, where you're from. Tom can't get over it. He knows most of you by your screen names. Please reply and tell me Who you are when you reply, so I can put a face to your screen name.
> ...


Hey Sue, it’s “Eric from Atlanta”… Thanks for posting your thoughts on our hobby. It was a pleasure to meet you and glad that you enjoyed yourself!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Tom / Sue.... It's was great meeting you both, I'm glad you took in some sight seeing in the area as well (we love going to Harper's Ferry). Thank you both for coming out and hope to see you again.

Ian 😎


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

Hi Tom and Sue we enjoyed meeting you and glad I got the chance to hear your system while we were there. Let me know if you two make your way back to Colts Neck.


----------



## Myface (May 21, 2021)

Impossible Bill said:


> Hi Tom and Sue we enjoyed meeting you and glad I got the chance to hear your system while we were there. Let me know if you two make your way back to Colts Neck.


Bill, I haven't live in Coltsneck in 30yrs! North East P.A now.


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

Myface said:


> Bill, I haven't live in Coltsneck in 30yrs! North East P.A now.


I know but if you ever miss race horses or traffic or the shore let me know.


----------



## Myface (May 21, 2021)

🤣


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Tom and Sue - I had one of the Audis, and we ran out of time as we were getting ready to go to dinner for you to get a listen. I’ll certainly get a listen to your car next time - I love Kevin’s work - really wished I had taken the time at SVR to hang with him - blown opportunity for sure! 

We will certainly let you know when the next gathering is and ensure we exchange demos 

Jason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Myface (May 21, 2021)

Oh for sure, Kevin talks about your car I really wanted to hear it. Oh well, like you said, next time.
Tom


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Just realized I never posted after the meet. Got home late Sunday night and then worked 10+ hrs/day the rest of the week.

I agree with @naiku ... his best meet yet! Lots of new faces and great sounding cars. The weather was just about perfect too. I kept thinking back through the week how much I enjoyed the weekend down in Virginia and wished it could of lasted longer. Thank you Ian/family and all the attendees for creating such a memorable weekend!

Here are the few photo's I took:









Later in the day after some had already left:




























Heading out to dinner:










Sunday morning a few of us met back at Ian's before heading home.










"Hmmm... Breakfast!... Wonder if anyone will notice?"










I look better in this thing than the real owner IMHO


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Truthunter said:


> Just realized I never posted after the meet. Got home late Sunday night and then worked 10+ hrs/day the rest of the week.
> 
> I agree with @naiku ... his best meet yet! Lots of new faces and great sounding cars. The weather was just about perfect too. I kept thinking back through the week how much I enjoyed the weekend down in Virginia and wished it could of lasted longer. Thank you Ian/family and all the attendees for creating such a memorable weekend!
> 
> ...














Some real hard chargers right there for sure! Gangster types! And a chicken…….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

mumbles said:


> Next has to be @Truthunter BTW, did you swap out the RS mids in your dash, I don't remember them looking like they do now?


I've been experimenting with a bunch of different mids lately. I believe you heard the RS3.0 mids under the factory grills at the Pulaski meet. I had the RS4.0 in temporary "lifted" baffles at this meet... to see if a better raw response could be achieved by getting them closer to the glass.


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> Some real hard chargers right there for sure! Gangster types! And a chicken…….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yea, that chicken does look pretty gangster... 

I guess that makes the guy in the blue shirt the chicken...? 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

squiers007 said:


> Yea, that chicken does look pretty gangster...
> 
> I guess that makes the guy in the blue shirt the chicken...?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


That chicken had some moves…….some serious swagger……the guy in the blue shirt…..well…….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Dropping this link here so folks will see the new one. 











Winter meet... Feb 4th - Pulaski, VA


Setting up a small (although no actual limit) meet for February 4th in Pulaski. The park itself is located 5 minutes from I-81, address 5100 Alexander Rd, Dublin, VA 24084. In February, we'll have no issues using the big shelter and having power available. Plenty of hotels right off the...




www.diymobileaudio.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

